# The difference in a year...



## MelliPaige

I kind if got this idea from something pnkpolkadots said in her blog 
I hope you don't mind me turning it into a post! :flower:

It's almost my birthday so I can remember specifically where we were in life this time last year. We had just bought our house, had no money or even furniture except for an air mattress that served as a couch/bed/dinner table thinking about how 'stuck' we were. I didn't think we would ever have kids because of how bad we were struggling, choosing between food and bills every week and we don't qualify for assistance. I thought getting this house was a mistake because while our income was too high for assistance, I couldn't figure out why it wasn't enough for bills and other important things (gas, food, etc) I was looking at all my pre-baby goals and thinking "we are never gonna get caught up on bills, much less save money or get married!"

Then i learned to make a budget (something i'll teach my children about very early on) i honestly didn't know how to make one before we had big money bills, nobody I knew had ever used one. 
Then he got a small raise (a few cents an hour makes a huge difference). Then I got a job after looking for forever.. Now we have saved $800 In 2 weeks to pay off the car, and not one bill was overdue these last few months. Oh! And now we are happily married with plenty of furniture :)

This time next year I hope we have all of our debt, besides the mortgage, paid off. I hope we are putting all the money I'm making into a savings account and are living on his income alone...preparing us for when I can be a stay at home mommy, 
i hope to be pregnant or TTC, maybe (if I'm super lucky) ill be a mommy!

Where were you early summer last year? Where do you hope to be next year? 
It will be pretty cool to look back next June to see how far we've all come!


----------



## PnkPolkaDots

MelliPaige said:


> I kind if got this idea from something pnkpolkadots said in her blog
> I hope you don't mind me turning it into a post! :flower:

Of course not sweetie! :)

Ah last June... well OH had just gotten his bartending job, and while he enjoyed bartending he hated the management at the place he had been hired at (he ended up quitting in April). We were just happy that he had something at that point, and I was gearing up to apply for teaching jobs. I had several interviews over the summer but no offers. Now, OH is working this summer at the Parks District he worked at before bartending. It pays better than bartending (he didn't get tips) plus he loves this job so much more. I'm just happy that he has a job he's happy with :) As for me... I've just been hired to teach summer school and I have my first job interview of the season on Monday!! :D Super excited because the earliest I've ever had a teaching interview has been late July. At this this time next year... I hope I'm finishing up my first year in my own classroom, and that OH has a stable full time job. We'll have our own place together, and will for sure be engaged (possibly married). I'm hoping that I'm either pregnant this time next year or am just about ready to start trying :)

Good post MelliPaige!


----------



## MacBabby

Well this has got me thinking.

This time last year I was engaged and we were living in a flat that was so expensive we were not saving anything. I worked at a hotel that was owned by a couple who had not long split up and it was a nightmare being the third person working between the two. They hated each other and would talk to me about the other one all the time. I was piggy in the middle :wacko:

We have now moved to a smaller and more basic flat which is cheaper and we are saving every month. We are now married and I work at a different place. It still has it's dramas but it's more comedy than crazy.

This time next year DH will hopefully have passed an exam for promotion and we will have just saved enough money to be able to start looking at houses :happydance: 
I'd like to think that I was in the first trimester but if not then we would definitely be TTC for our first baked potato!


----------



## LovemyBubx

I love this post :flower: 

This time last year we were living with my parents, OH was working but i wasn' & we were getting excited about our holiday to spain.

Now we are in our own place, we both have jobs, we are preparing DD for nursery & starting to save up to start my driving lessons. 

& planning to start TTC #2 :happydance: 

I hope a year from now i will be engaged, pregnant & close to passing my driving test or already done it hopefully!


----------



## loeylo

This time last year I was not getting very good grades at uni, I was totally demotivated with my degree, we both lived with our parents and spent literally every penny we had on ourselves for short term satisfaction. I fell pregnant this time last year, and it totally made me get my finger out and improve my grades. 
We now have our own flat and have managed to get all furniture and appliances within a month, we have more money than we did before, and last night he brought our ttc date by a whole year!


----------



## LiLi2

Good idea! Hmm, this time last year, I was about to begin my senior year of college, we were in a small apartment, struggling to pay bills and buy food. OH was working an I was not, I was getting scholarships for good grades though, which paid about 1/2 our bills. 

Now, OH and I are both working full time and although we aren't able to save a whole lot each month, our bills are paid and we are slowly building up a savings and talking about getting married definitely within a year, but hopefully more like 6 months. We are in a larger, nicer apartment with our two beautiful dogs. 

Where I want to be in a year - I would like to be married and in a house, we are sick of apartments. I would like to at least be NTNP, if not TTC. :)


----------



## Pandora11

This time last year we'd just moved here(to a nicer area in a nicer home) we had to move because our landlord was using our address to commit benefit fraud and i didnt want to be caught up in it. we had no money, saving for our wedding and having to move was a struggle. the public transport to work was a lot less reliable that it appeared when we researched the new area, so i was commuting longer than i was working each day. OH was lucky to stay in a job after being made redundant in another department. Both unhappy with work, OH was spending my wedding fund behind back because he is rubbish with money. OHs parents tainted the excitement of our wedding and no one cared we were getting married. it was a very low point. i found out i couldnt continue the course i'd paid a lot of money for. my dog started having 'fits'. my dog was barking when i was at work, neighbours hated/hate us, i gave up that job....

now, i have been out of work 1 month, (previous job ended-funding etc) i am studying a better course(degree) though it will be ages until i get to study the parts that really interest me. we don't have much cash, DH dislikes his job, i feel like i'll never achieve a career/job in industry i want, concerned i'll get closer to 30 without achieving anything, i worry every day about my dog's health and wonder how i'll ever be able to cope as a mother. I'm paranoid DH will lose his job because it's happened 3 times in 6years, i wake up every morning wondering 'is this it? will i never achieve x, y, z. travel the world, have my own home. live comfortably or be able to do and buy nice things.' but i'm grateful for being able to pay the bills, have somewhere to live, everyone being healthy at this moment and not having to go through any of the horrific things i've seen on the news lately.


----------



## runawayface

This time last year, we had just found out that DH got the job that would change our lives. Before, we were living on a REALLY tight budget with credit card debt and no money whatsoever for anything besides bills and groceries. After my hubby got his wonderful new job, we've been able to pay off a lot of our debt and have some money to spare.

This time next year, I definitely want to be pregnant and hopefully have a new, bigger place to live. And there's a possible promotion for DH at work, so maybe have him making a little more money by next year? A girl can dream!


----------



## Hollynesss

What a great post! 

This time last year DH and I were engaged and sinking every spare penny we had into our wedding/honeymoon fund. We were living in a cheap apartment to save money, I was working the same job, and DH was finishing up his second to last year in school. We were kind of in limbo, just preparing for life to happen. Now we are married, my husband graduated from college, and we are making final preparations for TTC :D

Thanks for sharing your stories!


----------



## Fezzle

Ha- mine are all very different!

Last year- I didn't even know my OH. I was in a friends with benefits arrangement with my exboyfriend but not looking for anything else.

This year- I'm moving in with my OH next month with plans to TTC next month too!

Next year- Hopefully we'll have bought a house and be expecting a baby (or possibly have one)!


----------



## brenn09

Last year at this time, I was beginning my last year of grad school and feeling like it would never end. OH was working and taking classes and we were saving for a house and planned to ttc in November. 

Now, I have graduated, OH is still at his job (which he loves and never plans to leave) and taking courses for his license (a couple more years on it due to the on the job training required) and we are looking at homes to buy. We are going to start ttc in late July because of ins programs which pay out if we conceive after July. 

Next year, we should be in a home, with a newborn or me being pregnant and continuing with our chosen careers! 

Fun thread!


----------



## Elpis_x

There was a thread like this last year, it was really interesting to look back on this year and see what had changed!

This time last year me and OH were living in our old house in another part of the country. I was hating work and just about to be signed off with depression, anxiety and stress. And in a couple of weeks I'd make the decision to start university.

This time next year I'll just be finishing my 2nd year. Hopefully my OH will be progressing nicely with his new career and we'll have more savings and a more solid wedding date.


----------



## tori0713

Last year: My love just returned from Afghanistan where he was deployed for 7 months, so we were pretty much high on love. We were just about to go on our belated honeymoon, which was amazing. We both had full time jobs and a wonderful situation going on.

This year: DH just finished up his active duty military service. We're living with my parents in the apartment on their property. DH is going to school for his Bachelor's, I'm applying for jobs like crazy. Crossing my fingers that as soon as I get hired we can get outta here. As soon as that happens we'll be TTC.

One year from now: I hope to have just completed or be just completing my first year as a full-time classroom teacher. DH will either continue with school or have gotten a job. We'll either have a baby, be pregnant or be TTC!


----------



## neuroctopus

This time last year, DH and I were newlyweds who were getting kicked out of our rental house because it was being sold. We were house searching, and going through the loans process and moving into my in-laws for what turned out to be not as temporary as I would have liked. DH was in a band that caused him a lot of turmoil and strife, and I was working a job that made me miserable every single day. We had absolutely no plans for any children.

Right now, we own our first home, and have grown much closer as a couple. DH is in a much happier and more successful band, makes more money, and has the promise of a promotion in the (hopefully near) future. I've got my dream job in theory at a bakery, and am waiting for it to re-open so I can go back to doing what makes me happy. In the meantime, I'm working at an animal shelter which is very fulfilling. We are planning on having children next year, but are struggling financially to make it happen.

One year from now, I'm hoping to be a few months pregnant and working at the bakery. I'm hoping DH can support a comfortable lifestyle with a new promotion in salaried, 40 hour/week position. I will have ran 10 races, including 2 marathons, and DH will have much more musical success.


----------



## Varenne

Last year: We had just moved into our rental house and my partner was on a much lower salary. I had dropped out of a degree course and only had a year of experience in my job. We had a bit in savings but not too much.

This year: My partner is earning far more money, we've made this house a home and are looking to buy our own place as we've saved up a deposit! I have more work experience and have just finished my first year on a degree course I love. Taken up loads of new hobbies, been on some great holidays, planning more to fill the gap before TTC :)


----------



## purplespecs

Last year - We had just found out I was pregnant with our first! We were also getting excited about our holiday to Greece and Albania, and our first wedding anniversary.

Now - We have a beautiful 4 month old son :) We are struggling with sleep deprivation but loving having him in our lives. We are excited about our holidays to Hungary and Lanzarote. I'm at Slimming World trying to lose some of my baby weight so that I'm in good shape to TTC number 2 next year.

Next year - We will have just come back from China and Hong Kong, and we are hoping to be pregnant with number 2, or still TTC. Hopefully DH will have had a promotion which will mean I can be a SAHM for a few years.


----------



## comotion89

this time last year i was Nearly admitted into a psychiatric hospital due to my anxiety , em was unemployed , depressed was looking forward to go to Germany and France , struggling to pay bills. I hated 2012 like seriously hated


this year total contrast still have anxiety issues , jobs great still would like more money though, and progress in my nursing career , had a miscarriage. Life's pretty good 

this time next year I should be married , could potentially b preggo or already had
a baby how blasé we r haha lol , erm hopefully bought our own house, but you never know hopefully ill never have a 2012 year ever again


----------



## michelle535

I like this one 

This time last year we were making final preparations for our wedding, I was working my notice period and we were looking forward to our extended honeymoon (2 weeks touring SE Asia and 1 year in New Zealand). OH hated his job and was in and out of work.

This year we are just about to submit applications for permanent residency in New Zealand having both been offered permanent jobs for more money that we earned back in the UK. We have done and seen some amazing life changing things and are closer than ever. 

This time next year we are hoping to be relatively debt free and saving towards a house/a baby.


----------



## Springermommy

Very cool idea! 
This time last year, my husband and I weren't married or even engaged yet. (We had a short 2-month engagement.) We had been living together for about 3 months in a small 1-bedroom apartment. I was still new to his town. I was working 2 part-time jobs. One was in the drug and alcohol field which is what my background is in and the other was in dietary at a nursing home. He was working in the computer programming field at a bank. We were managing financially, but not really putting much into savings at all.

Today, we have been very happily married for 8 months. We are still in the same apartment, but have been house-hunting for a few months. I have a full-time job with good benefits. I work third shift as a nurse's aide at a state psych hospital. Of course, hours are not ideal, but I'm in a much better place than I was. A few weeks ago, I got accepted to graduate school for a Masters in Social Work program and I start in the fall! YAY!!! He works at the same place, but has since received a promotion. There is a good chance he could receive another one soon. Financially, we are in a much better spot and we've been able to put a lot more into savings. We went on a very nice belated honeymoon a few weeks ago to Niagara Falls and Toronto. <3 God has definitely blessed us within this past year in a HUGE way!!!

In a year (plus a couple of months...August '14), I would like to follow through with our plan of starting to TTC! I hope to have a solid year of graduate school under my belt and to have earned a 4.0. I also hope that hubby gets that next promotion. Also, if we could have a house by then, that would be tremendous. 

Can't wait to see what God has in store for us!!!


----------



## RosieRosieP

Great post!

This time last year we were about to celebrate our first honeymoon. Hubby had been having some difficulties at work which were affected our relationship. I finally got him to take some time away from work which meant one wage, never ending bills and a house which was crumbling around us and the possibility of having to cancel our dream trip to America. Ps we never did celebrate our anniversary.

Today hubby is in a new job which he loves and due to seeking legal advice about his former employer and a bit of luck elsewhere we are still going to America and have some money to do the larger bits of work to our home. Our relationship is stronger than ever and best yet this weekend we are celebrating our first and second anniversary :thumbup:


----------



## besty

This time last year I was 4 weeks and 2 days pregnant and on cloud 9! I am now a mummy and thinking about ttc my next bundle of joy towards the end of the year so hopefully this time next year I will be pregnant with baby no 2 :)


----------



## seateal

At this time last year I was still in the "I don't want kids" boat! :haha:


----------



## MUMOF5

This time last year I was just completing my Access course at college and had failed to secure a place at Uni to study Midwifery :nope:, instead I had just been offered a job as a Neonatal Support Worker in a local hospital :thumbup:. Had no intention of planning for another baby :nope: (although had always regretted my sterilisation op).

Now I am in uni studying Midwifery (got a last minute offer from a uni that had originally rejected me) :happydance:. I have almost completed my first year and I love it :flower:. Me and DH also had THE conversation where he admitted that he too regretted the sterilization and so we recently decided to have the reversal and try for our last baby :cloud9:.

This time next year I hope to be about to complete my second year of uni and to have had my reversal operation and be getting myself in tip top condition for ttc around November time :thumbup:


----------



## MelliPaige

MelliPaige said:


> I kind if got this idea from something pnkpolkadots said in her blog
> I hope you don't mind me turning it into a post! :flower:
> 
> It's almost my birthday so I can remember specifically where we were in life this time last year. We had just bought our house, had no money or even furniture except for an air mattress that served as a couch/bed/dinner table thinking about how 'stuck' we were. I didn't think we would ever have kids because of how bad we were struggling, choosing between food and bills every week and we don't qualify for assistance. I thought getting this house was a mistake because while our income was too high for assistance, I couldn't figure out why it wasn't enough for bills and other important things (gas, food, etc) I was looking at all my pre-baby goals and thinking "we are never gonna get caught up on bills, much less save money or get married!"
> 
> Then i learned to make a budget (something i'll teach my children about very early on) i honestly didn't know how to make one before we had big money bills, nobody I knew had ever used one.
> Then he got a small raise (a few cents an hour makes a huge difference). Then I got a job after looking for forever.. Now we have saved $800 In 2 weeks to pay off the car, and not one bill was overdue these last few months. Oh! And now we are happily married with plenty of furniture :)
> 
> This time next year I hope we have all of our debt, besides the mortgage, paid off. I hope we are putting all the money I'm making into a savings account and are living on his income alone...preparing us for when I can be a stay at home mommy,
> i hope to be pregnant or TTC, maybe (if I'm super lucky) ill be a mommy!
> 
> Where were you early summer last year? Where do you hope to be next year?
> It will be pretty cool to look back next June to see how far we've all come!

Going through old subscriptions and found this! 
To add to last year my husband lost his job jun 5 and I found out I was pregnant June 6. 

Since then he's had trouble holding down a steady job, but just got hired back at his job he got fired from last year so hopefully he can keep this one. 
We did manage to pay off the car, so now we only have our mortgage and debt to family who has helped us. We're waiting on my inheritance from my grandfather so hopefully that'll come this year..he's been gone for 2 years now so I'm not hopeful (I hope that doesn't sound cold, I love and miss him very much)

The biggest thing that's different is that I'm a mommy :) he's so perfect. Now I'm thinking about having him a sibling. 

This time next year I hope our house has been sold/rented and we're building another. We have plenty of furniture for a few bedrooms and a nursery. I don't want to be pregnant with #2 quite yet but we will see.

Can't wait to read everyone's updates!


----------



## jaspie

What a great idea for a thread! Mellipaige i read your first post in this thread and so happy for you that you are now a mum! Just liked you hoped :)

This time last year I was living in London and working a fixed term contract in a job I really enjoyed. I also had no real idea when we would be able to ttc as there was no way in London and we wanted to move home but had to wait fir OH to progress in his job and then get a promotion that would lead us back home. A year on we have now moved home due to OH getting his promotion! And I am now job hunting. We are starting to ttc in December so the rest of this year will be spent enjoying time together and with our friends and going to festivals and holidays plus training for my first marathon in October. 
This time next year I hope to be pregnant! If we are very lucky and are successful first time I will be almost 6 months! I will come back and update next year :D


----------



## Eleanor ace

This is cool, I love seeing updates on how people get on and it is fun not having to wait a year to read them :haha:. This time last year things were pretty much the same as they are now. DD was about 7 weeks old, DS was about 22 months old and I was on maternity leave. now the kids are older (of course lol) and I'm back working but nothing else has changed, which I'm pleased about :). Hopefully this time next year things will be the same, except I'd love to be pregnant with number 3 or looking forward to ttc soon- I can dream :haha:


----------



## Girly922

I remember doing one of these a couple of years back when we were wtt#1. Makes me want to scour through to find it :haha:

This time last year I was 5 months pregnant. We'd been in our house 6 months are were still slowing getting there with the redecoration. We were also saving every penny we could for once my maternity leave started. Both in steady careers and extremely happy with where life was taking us. 

This year, DD is 7 months and she's just amazing. I am loving being a mummy, I see so many of both mine and OH's personality traits coming out in DD. She's definitely got my stubbornness. I'm enjoying being on maternity leave, not looking forward to leaving DD when I have to go back, luckily I'll only be returning part time. Our house is decorated to as much as we can do, we can't afford to fit a new bathroom just yet. OH is climbing the career ladder in his respective field, and he's happy in his job. 

This time next year I'll be back at work, DD will be in nursery. Hopefully OH will be getting more credits for his work, and we'll be preparing to ttc#2. I would like to think OH might've popped the question by then too.


----------



## tverb84

At this time next year I hope to be accepted into the Early Childhood Education program and hopefully live on my own soon. I love my mom and living with her but I don't want to live with her forever. 

Last year at this time I realized I wanted to work with children so I took a grade 12 english class last September. It's the only mark I need to get into the ECE program but my final mark wasn't high enough so this September I'm taking it again. I was hoping to do the ECE this fall but I guess it wasn't meant to be. :shrug: 

Hopefully in a few years when I have children I'll come along this post.


----------



## besty

besty said:


> This time last year I was 4 weeks and 2 days pregnant and on cloud 9! I am now a mummy and thinking about ttc my next bundle of joy towards the end of the year so hopefully this time next year I will be pregnant with baby no 2 :)

Last year I was a mummy to one gorgeous girl and now I'm a mummy to two little girls :) my family is now complete


----------



## Teilana

This time last year: saving every penny for a down payment on a house. Paying down some debt.

This year: bought house at beginning of year. Renovating basement into suite to rent out. Getting ready to NTNP/TTC next month

Next year: hoping to be preggo or already have the little one here. Looking into getting a second dog.


----------



## Symphony7

This time last year I was three days away from my wedding!

I was frantically finishing up last minute details and worrying about the huge hurricane running up the east coast. Luckily, it cleared up beautifully for our big day! We are going to our venue on Sunday (anniversary) and having a nice picnic lunch to celebrate one year together. ^_^ Weather is supposed to be beautiful again June 8th this year. 

This time next year I will be finishing up my Masters degree in Elementary Education. I hope to have a job for the fall lined up already but was told by my professor the county can't announce any new hires until July. So very shortly after hopefully. :)


----------



## MUMOF5

MUMOF5 said:


> This time last year I was just completing my Access course at college and had failed to secure a place at Uni to study Midwifery :nope:, instead I had just been offered a job as a Neonatal Support Worker in a local hospital :thumbup:. Had no intention of planning for another baby :nope: (although had always regretted my sterilisation op).
> 
> Now I am in uni studying Midwifery (got a last minute offer from a uni that had originally rejected me) :happydance:. I have almost completed my first year and I love it :flower:. Me and DH also had THE conversation where he admitted that he too regretted the sterilization and so we recently decided to have the reversal and try for our last baby :cloud9:.
> 
> This time next year I hope to be about to complete my second year of uni and to have had my reversal operation and be getting myself in tip top condition for ttc around November time :thumbup:

Oh wow glad I found this thread again :)

It's been almost a year exactly since I posted, I am nearing the end of the second year of my degree (it's been quite a journey), and although I haven't had my reversal operation yet, I have an appt with the surgeon at the end of the month :)


----------



## Squashy

Great thread :happydance: 

This time last year I was battling through my supervised placement as a third year student nurse after the enormous relief of finally submitting my dissertation. I as a job waiting for me on the ward I was doing my supervised on so I was conscious of attempting to look like I wasn't falling apart with the stress of it all. Me and OH were hardly seeing each other as always working or studying and burning the candle at both ends. I was desperately broody which was demotivating and depressing me. OH was getting depressed as not working. I was fed up but holding on by my nails :wacko:

Right now I am a qualified nurse, survived the rocky first six months which either makes or breaks a new nurse, loving where I'm working! I'm organising my time better so spend as much of my time off with OH... who is now my hubby :happydance: OH not working still but started sounding more optimistic about the future. Still broody but not as desperately as before and with talks of starting a family slowly progressing I'm feeling hopeful :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

Last June we were struggling to come to terms with our son's additional needs. We've all come a long way since then.

It was also a lovely summer, our first in our new home. It's not so lovely outside right now!

It's only our son's issues that have been a massive change for us. Everything else has stayed the same, except our eldest dog passed away in April :cry:

One thing I did think last year was that we would be TTC or I'd be pregnant this year. The plan has changed and we are WTT until 2015 at least.


----------



## MacBabby

MacBabby said:


> Well this has got me thinking.
> 
> This time last year I was engaged and we were living in a flat that was so expensive we were not saving anything. I worked at a hotel that was owned by a couple who had not long split up and it was a nightmare being the third person working between the two. They hated each other and would talk to me about the other one all the time. I was piggy in the middle :wacko:
> 
> We have now moved to a smaller and more basic flat which is cheaper and we are saving every month. We are now married and I work at a different place. It still has it's dramas but it's more comedy than crazy.
> 
> This time next year DH will hopefully have passed an exam for promotion and we will have just saved enough money to be able to start looking at houses :happydance:
> I'd like to think that I was in the first trimester but if not then we would definitely be TTC for our first baked potato!


Well this was my quote from this time last year and I can happily say that we saved and saved and saved and we are now living in our first house. We're absolutely skint now but we're happy! :haha: 

I still work at the new place I mentioned above and I'm very happy. DH passed his exam for promotion though he is yet to get a senior position and as you can see from my ticker we are baking our first potato. 

It's been so lovely finding this thread. Don't get me wrong, it's not all been a bed of roses but we've knuckled down and we're finally making progress after years of WTT.

I'd recommend you all put down where you are now and look back on it in a years time. It will make for some good reflective reading :flower:


----------



## MacBabby

Oh I didn't say my 'this time next year'....I'd love to be coming to the end of my Mat Leave but TBH I'll probably have to be back at work a few months sooner. Maybe we'll be giving some thought as to when we should try for a sibling for our little Monkey.

Keep up the updates ladies x


----------



## MUMOF5

Mo forgot to say what I hope for this time next year.

I hope to be nearing the end of my degree, with all the academic work done. I also hope to have a baby bump &#128512;


----------



## KalonKiki

*At this time last year...*

I was 23 weeks pregnant with DS.

SIL was living with us and driving me absolutely bonkers.

I was excited for our first anniversary coming up that Father's Day.

I was working towards my medical billing and coding certificate.

I felt like I was in pregnancy limbo and couldn't wait to meet my son. I was so done with being pregnant, it was a very uncomfortable pregnancy the whole way through.

Our finances were awful and we were really worried about them.

*At this time this year...*

We have a beautiful DS that is crawling around and starting to talk.

SIL is no longer living with us and it's nice to have our home to ourselves again.

I'm excited for our 2nd anniversary in 3 more days.

I'm procrastinating on my medical billing and coding certification.

I'm feeling broody for #2 and hopeful that we'll be able to start trying when I'd like to after we get married next year.

Our finances still aren't great but they're getting on the right track. All of our credit cards are paid off, we're down to one car payment, and we're moving to a more affordable place at the end of July/start of August.

*This time next year...*

DS will be nearly 2 years old, walking and talking, and I will probably be impatient to be able to start potty training him, lol.

I hope to be married. If all goes according to plan, we will be. Our wedding date is June 6, 2015 and our deposit for our wedding package is paid and my dress is completely paid for.

I'll be excited to celebrate our 3rd anniversary as a married couple instead of an engaged one.

I hope to have finished my medical billing and coding certificate and at least have a part time job, from home if necessary.

I hope to have enough space for a second baby. Renting a 3 bedroom house would be nice.

I hope to have our debt mostly paid off if not all the way.

I hope to be full on TTC baby #2.


----------



## brenn09

brenn09 said:


> Last year at this time, I was beginning my last year of grad school and feeling like it would never end. OH was working and taking classes and we were saving for a house and planned to ttc in November.
> 
> Now, I have graduated, OH is still at his job (which he loves and never plans to leave) and taking courses for his license (a couple more years on it due to the on the job training required) and we are looking at homes to buy. We are going to start ttc in late July because of ins programs which pay out if we conceive after July.
> 
> Next year, we should be in a home, with a newborn or me being pregnant and continuing with our chosen careers!
> 
> Fun thread!

I last posted almost exactly a year ago. We have a 12 week old infant, having conceived in mid July. Unsurprisingly, we did not receive the ins payout :haha:

Oh and I purchased a home in Nov and we continue with the same jobs as before! 

Very much and very little changed over the last year! A house purchase and a baby isn't much but is also everything! 

One year from now, it is unlikely much will change for us in any big way! We are still riding out the changes from last year.


----------



## Natnee

This time last year I had no plan or no idea I would be falling pregnant in a couple of months time. Or that in a years time I would be in a living hell having lost her. 

I hope that in a years time I will have my rainbow baby, either in my arms or nearly due.


----------



## wishuwerehere

Natnee said:


> This time last year I had no plan or no idea I would be falling pregnant in a couple of months time. Or that in a years time I would be in a living hell having lost her.
> 
> I hope that in a years time I will have my rainbow baby, either in my arms or nearly due.

:hugs: sorry for your loss


----------



## Buttercup84

A year ago my first DD was 18 months old and I was desperate to start TTC #2 but OH wasn't quite on board, though we did actually start at the end of July! We were still in our 2 bedroom flat but preparing to house hunt shortly.
Currently i'm 28 weeks pregnant with our second DD and we got the keys to our 3 bedroom house at the end of May. We're renovating at the moment with plans to move in early July :flower:
In a year's time i'll have a 3.5 year old and a 9 month old (wow!) and i'll have just gone back to work after maternity leave. Hoping to start TTC our third and last baby at that point or in the following few months.


----------



## kksy9b

Fun thread!

Let's see...a year ago my DH and I were in our second month of TTC (and would get preggo the next month), I was pretty dissatisfied with work and was learning to let go of a very stressful and complicated situation with my brother.

Now, I have my beautiful 9 week old son in my arms, I'm a SAHM and I am the happiest I've ever been (also the most sleep deprived but its getting better lol). 

This time next year, my DS will be a little over a year old. Hopefully we have our house sold and are living in a rental while out dream house is being built. My husband will be at the one year mark of having heart surgery to install a defibrillator to protect against sudden cardiac arrest (genetic heart condition that we just found out or son doesn't have!!). We will be around a year out from TTC #2, which will be our last. Hopefully life remains as wonderful as it is now, just in a bigger house lol :)


----------



## WhiteKhocol8

Oh my... last year we were living in a different house that for various reasons made me extremely unhappy. My salary was still at the lowest rung and I was barely able to meet my financial obligations. Car had just died and had to pay off the repairs... Dishwasher had died and had to replace it... Worked through every holiday going to workshops for my diploma... Children weren't even in the equation yet - too many other factors impacting on my ability to feel excited at the prospect.

This year: we moved into our 'forever' house (hooray for the 30 year mortgage!), car is behaving (touch wood). Dishwasher came with us and is paid off. I've moved up a notch on the pay scale and am working a second job which I LOVE. I have my holidays back (still writing assignments but the timing is flexible!). We have set a date to actively ttc, and our goals for what needs to be done first.

We are happy now... that is the main thing. A happy little family, looking forward to growing.


----------



## Mooshoo

Last year we were preparing for our holiday, music festival in spain. Enjoying being young then when we got back it hit us we want to do things properly

Now we are saving for a mortage, not saving all our money so we are still having a holiday and nights out but we have a plan

Next year i hope we are in out house and sorted and getting excited to start TTC


----------



## loeylo

loeylo said:


> This time last year I was not getting very good grades at uni, I was totally demotivated with my degree, we both lived with our parents and spent literally every penny we had on ourselves for short term satisfaction. I fell pregnant this time last year, and it totally made me get my finger out and improve my grades.
> We now have our own flat and have managed to get all furniture and appliances within a month, we have more money than we did before, and last night he brought our ttc date by a whole year!

Here is my update. This time last year we had just moved into rented accommodation and I had just found out I had a job in my dream school, and I hoped I would be made permanent. Now, we have just bought a house, we got a dog, and we are totally skint! Plus, I still don't have a permanent job. Boo! Oh, and that year earlier ttc thing - probably not happening now!


----------



## purplespecs

purplespecs said:


> Last year - We had just found out I was pregnant with our first! We were also getting excited about our holiday to Greece and Albania, and our first wedding anniversary.
> 
> Now - We have a beautiful 4 month old son :) We are struggling with sleep deprivation but loving having him in our lives. We are excited about our holidays to Hungary and Lanzarote. I'm at Slimming World trying to lose some of my baby weight so that I'm in good shape to TTC number 2 next year.
> 
> Next year - We will have just come back from China and Hong Kong, and we are hoping to be pregnant with number 2, or still TTC. Hopefully DH will have had a promotion which will mean I can be a SAHM for a few years.


Wow I can't believe its been a year since I wrote this!!

Well... our son is now 16 months old, we had fantastic holidays to Hungary and Lanzarote and I managed to lost 3 and a half stone at Slimming World. We never did make it to China as I fell pregnant much sooner than expected and I'm now 32w pregnant with another boy who is due on the 17th August :D We are going to call him Benjamin. DH never did get a promotion but we did figure out our finances enough so that I'm only working part time which fab.

In a years time... I should have a 2 and a half year old and an almost 1 year old so I imagine my hands will be very full! I will have just gone back to work from maternity leave and will hopefully be getting ready for a summer holiday somewhere warm and sunny :) I say we won't be trying for #3... but its a case of never say never!!!


----------



## MelliPaige

MelliPaige said:


> MelliPaige said:
> 
> 
> I kind if got this idea from something pnkpolkadots said in her blog
> I hope you don't mind me turning it into a post! :flower:
> 
> It's almost my birthday so I can remember specifically where we were in life this time last year. We had just bought our house, had no money or even furniture except for an air mattress that served as a couch/bed/dinner table thinking about how 'stuck' we were. I didn't think we would ever have kids because of how bad we were struggling, choosing between food and bills every week and we don't qualify for assistance. I thought getting this house was a mistake because while our income was too high for assistance, I couldn't figure out why it wasn't enough for bills and other important things (gas, food, etc) I was looking at all my pre-baby goals and thinking "we are never gonna get caught up on bills, much less save money or get married!"
> 
> Then i learned to make a budget (something i'll teach my children about very early on) i honestly didn't know how to make one before we had big money bills, nobody I knew had ever used one.
> Then he got a small raise (a few cents an hour makes a huge difference). Then I got a job after looking for forever.. Now we have saved $800 In 2 weeks to pay off the car, and not one bill was overdue these last few months. Oh! And now we are happily married with plenty of furniture :)
> 
> This time next year I hope we have all of our debt, besides the mortgage, paid off. I hope we are putting all the money I'm making into a savings account and are living on his income alone...preparing us for when I can be a stay at home mommy,
> i hope to be pregnant or TTC, maybe (if I'm super lucky) ill be a mommy!
> 
> Where were you early summer last year? Where do you hope to be next year?
> It will be pretty cool to look back next June to see how far we've all come!
> 
> Going through old subscriptions and found this!
> To add to last year my husband lost his job jun 5 and I found out I was pregnant June 6.
> 
> Since then he's had trouble holding down a steady job, but just got hired back at his job he got fired from last year so hopefully he can keep this one.
> We did manage to pay off the car, so now we only have our mortgage and debt to family who has helped us. We're waiting on my inheritance from my grandfather so hopefully that'll come this year..he's been gone for 2 years now so I'm not hopeful (I hope that doesn't sound cold, I love and miss him very much)
> 
> The biggest thing that's different is that I'm a mommy :) he's so perfect. Now I'm thinking about having him a sibling.
> 
> This time next year I hope our house has been sold/rented and we're building another. We have plenty of furniture for a few bedrooms and a nursery. I don't want to be pregnant with #2 quite yet but we will see.
> 
> Can't wait to read everyone's updates!Click to expand...

I forgot about this around my birthday, but it's still 2015 so it counts! 
My husband got a new job and it pays amazing and he loves it! I also got a job and paid down some debt..nothing much else has changed, except that I'm pregnant with Leo's sibling!!!! Leo is still as perfect as ever..he's up to some new toddler antics, and keeping momma on her toes. He's learning new things every day..his favorite is to ask for water atm. He's a pretty funny little guy, and other than regular toddler things that can't be held against him, he is the most well behaved child.
I no longer want to rent out or rebuild my home. I like the area I'm in and hope we can stay here for a while, but we will see. 

I do, however, hope this time next year, I'm holding my new jellybean (which I predict to be a girl, but hoping for another boy) and I hope we have a room addition and pay off some more debt. I also really hope Leo is finished nursing and sleeping through the night, that would be great..


----------



## kksy9b

Congratulations Melli!!! How exciting too about new jobs and paying down debt. I hope this next year continues to be amazing for you! My DS weaned at 17 months and started STTN at the same time...he was a TERRIBLE sleeper before so I feel your pain... i hope it gets better soon :flower:

Let's see...I'll go grab my reply from last year:


kksy9b said:


> Fun thread!
> 
> Let's see...a year ago my DH and I were in our second month of TTC (and would get preggo the next month), I was pretty dissatisfied with work and was learning to let go of a very stressful and complicated situation with my brother.
> 
> Now, I have my beautiful 9 week old son in my arms, I'm a SAHM and I am the happiest I've ever been (also the most sleep deprived but its getting better lol).
> 
> This time next year, my DS will be a little over a year old. Hopefully we have our house sold and are living in a rental while out dream house is being built. My husband will be at the one year mark of having heart surgery to install a defibrillator to protect against sudden cardiac arrest (genetic heart condition that we just found out or son doesn't have!!). We will be around a year out from TTC #2, which will be our last. Hopefully life remains as wonderful as it is now, just in a bigger house lol :)

Well, we wound up not building our dream house because we found the perfect one already made! We sold our old house and moved straight into this one, so no rental. Ridiculously happy with our home and plan on being here for a long long time (read: until we can't climb stairs anymore :) ) My husband is getting ready to change jobs in January so that is the next big thing happening. My DS is amazing and continues to impress me everyday with his curiosity, loving and sweet disposition, wit and patience. I have taken an unexpected journey in the last year and have lost 60 pounds! Still have about 10 to go but feeling great so far!

In a year from now, I want to be pregnant with the next baby!! We are going to start trying right after Charles' 2nd birthday in April and I'm hoping for another sweet baby boy (but would also be happy with a girl :) ). I would like to try and run a half marathon before getting preggo.

I want to be fully adjusted to my husbands new schedule (will be traveling a lot). Im hoping we will have our house paid off, or at least be on track to do so within the next few months. I would also like to have a few house projects done, the biggest being repainting the main level.

For Charles, I am hopeful that he will start talking finally- whether it be on his own or working with a speech therapist. I would like to transition him to a big bed and possibly begin potty training.


----------



## jaspie

jaspie said:


> What a great idea for a thread! Mellipaige i read your first post in this thread and so happy for you that you are now a mum! Just liked you hoped :)
> 
> This time last year I was living in London and working a fixed term contract in a job I really enjoyed. I also had no real idea when we would be able to ttc as there was no way in London and we wanted to move home but had to wait fir OH to progress in his job and then get a promotion that would lead us back home. A year on we have now moved home due to OH getting his promotion! And I am now job hunting. We are starting to ttc in December so the rest of this year will be spent enjoying time together and with our friends and going to festivals and holidays plus training for my first marathon in October.
> This time next year I hope to be pregnant! If we are very lucky and are successful first time I will be almost 6 months! I will come back and update next year :D

So we actually started ttc in November last year and caught first try but unfortunately had a mmc discovered at the 12 week scan and then a d&c. OH then needed spinal surgery so we couldn't try for a while after which was really hard but then we fell pregnant with our rainbow baby boy in June and I'm now 25 weeks. Due date is 23rd Feb! So excited to meet him!


----------



## KalonKiki

KalonKiki said:


> *At this time last year...*
> 
> I was 23 weeks pregnant with DS.
> 
> SIL was living with us and driving me absolutely bonkers.
> 
> I was excited for our first anniversary coming up that Father's Day.
> 
> I was working towards my medical billing and coding certificate.
> 
> I felt like I was in pregnancy limbo and couldn't wait to meet my son. I was so done with being pregnant, it was a very uncomfortable pregnancy the whole way through.
> 
> Our finances were awful and we were really worried about them.
> 
> *At this time this year...*
> 
> We have a beautiful DS that is crawling around and starting to talk.
> 
> SIL is no longer living with us and it's nice to have our home to ourselves again.
> 
> I'm excited for our 2nd anniversary in 3 more days.
> 
> I'm procrastinating on my medical billing and coding certification.
> 
> I'm feeling broody for #2 and hopeful that we'll be able to start trying when I'd like to after we get married next year.
> 
> Our finances still aren't great but they're getting on the right track. All of our credit cards are paid off, we're down to one car payment, and we're moving to a more affordable place at the end of July/start of August.
> 
> *This time next year...*
> 
> DS will be nearly 2 years old, walking and talking, and I will probably be impatient to be able to start potty training him, lol.
> 
> I hope to be married. If all goes according to plan, we will be. Our wedding date is June 6, 2015 and our deposit for our wedding package is paid and my dress is completely paid for.
> 
> I'll be excited to celebrate our 3rd anniversary as a married couple instead of an engaged one.
> 
> I hope to have finished my medical billing and coding certificate and at least have a part time job, from home if necessary.
> 
> I hope to have enough space for a second baby. Renting a 3 bedroom house would be nice.
> 
> I hope to have our debt mostly paid off if not all the way.
> 
> I hope to be full on TTC baby #2.

I completely forgot to update this back in June. It was a really busy month for me and it just completely slipped my mind. There's still a little bit of 2015 left though so I'm going to go ahead and update now! :haha:

*This time this year...*

My DS is now a little over 2 years old and is doing extremely well. He is the sweetest little boy ever and he is too smart for his own good. He is nowhere near ready to potty train yet but I'm a lot more okay with that than I thought I would be for the time being. Our pediatrician confirmed at his 2 year wellness check-up that he is cognitively gifted. I'm extremely proud of him and I can't wait to witness another year of his growth. :kiss:

We did get married on June 6, 2015. The wedding was beautiful and was definitely one of the best days of my life. We had a great honeymoon in St. Charles, Missouri and DS stayed with my dad while we were on our honeymoon so it was nice to get that time together alone. :wedding:

Our 3rd dating anniversary went well too. It was nice to actually be married when we reached it.

I have given up on Medical Billing & Coding. It's just not for me. I did however decide that I would like to be on the same schedule as DH with a career when the kids are in school and I don't need to be at home anymore. I've decided that I'm going to get my degree in Education to become a high school foreign language teacher.

We have been renting a 3 bedroom house since August 2014 and we really like it here. There is plenty of room for another baby and we'll probably be here for a while.

We still have some debt but our finances are doing considerably better and we are getting closer to our goal of being debt free.

After we got married we waited for my next period since I knew that I was already past my fertile time for that cycle when our wedding day arrived and then we decided to start full on TTC baby #2. My LMP was June 13, 2015 and I'm happy to report that we got pregnant on the very 1st cycle TTC! I am currently 22 weeks and 1 day pregnant with our much desired baby girl. Thea Denise is due to arrive March 19, 2016 so whether I go early or late I'm pretty much guaranteed to give birth in March either way. If I go into labor at the exact same gestation I did with DS then she will be here March 5th but I'm sure that won't actually happen, haha. We're very excited to meet her though and are trying to be as patient as we can for March to arrive while we get everything ready for her arrival. :cloud9: <3

*This time next year...*

I hope to have a healthy 3 year old DS and a healthy 7 or 8 month old DD. I hope to at least be getting started on potty training with DS and to be still breastfeeding DD.

I hope to be still happily married and have celebrated our 1st anniversary as a married couple on June 6, 2016. :wedding:

I hope to possibly be attending my first semester of college but that will really all depend on DS and DD's needs at the time. I hope to be starting no later than Fall 2017.

I hope to have an even better handle on our finances than we already do. It would be nice to have our car completely paid off with 2016's tax returns that we'll receive in early 2017.


----------



## Buttercup84

Buttercup84 said:


> A year ago my first DD was 18 months old and I was desperate to start TTC #2 but OH wasn't quite on board, though we did actually start at the end of July! We were still in our 2 bedroom flat but preparing to house hunt shortly.
> Currently i'm 28 weeks pregnant with our second DD and we got the keys to our 3 bedroom house at the end of May. We're renovating at the moment with plans to move in early July :flower:
> In a year's time i'll have a 3.5 year old and a 9 month old (wow!) and i'll have just gone back to work after maternity leave. Hoping to start TTC our third and last baby at that point or in the following few months.

Just saw this pop back up in my subscriptions :flower:
My youngest is 14 months now and oldest is 4 next month... I didn't end up returning to my old job after maternity leave as my youngest was diagnosed with hip dysplasia at 3 months old and my ex employer wouldn't allow me to reduce my hours to care for her. She's had 2 operations and 6 months in a spica cast so far: Comes out of it mid December and we find out if it's worked or not or if she'll need another operation/stint in a cast, fingers crossed it has!! We still decided to start TTC #3 as planned and ended up falling pregnant first cycle, baby is due on leap day :) I've been working for my dad's business 2 days a week doing admin and helping renovate 2 flats he owns and intends to rent out in the new year.
In another year i'll have an almost 5 year old, a 2 year old and an 8-9 month old and will be coming to the end of my maternity pay with baby #3 so I imagine i'll be jobhunting if DD2 doesn't need any further surgery at that point or anytime soon. I want to do around 16 hours a week like I do now with a view to increasing my hours as the children get older (we don't plan on having any more children) I'm really interested in caring for those who are elderly or have special needs so i'll likely be looking to gain experience in one or both of these areas in the hope of taking steps towards a future career for me :thumbup:


----------



## loeylo

loeylo said:


> loeylo said:
> 
> 
> This time last year I was not getting very good grades at uni, I was totally demotivated with my degree, we both lived with our parents and spent literally every penny we had on ourselves for short term satisfaction. I fell pregnant this time last year, and it totally made me get my finger out and improve my grades.
> We now have our own flat and have managed to get all furniture and appliances within a month, we have more money than we did before, and last night he brought our ttc date by a whole year!
> 
> Here is my update. This time last year we had just moved into rented accommodation and I had just found out I had a job in my dream school, and I hoped I would be made permanent. Now, we have just bought a house, we got a dog, and we are totally skint! Plus, I still don't have a permanent job. Boo! Oh, and that year earlier ttc thing - probably not happening now!Click to expand...

Here's my update. Last year we had just bought and renovated our first house, I was working and I had just had our third loss (a very scary ectopic) 

Now we are still in the same property, I have worked in a few schools and switched to part time in August as I was heavily pregnant. I now am on maternity leave with a four week old baby! 
I will be going back to work three days per week after my leave, so we are having to be far more careful with money. I feel more content with my life than I ever have before. 

This time next year I hope to have a permanent job, either part of full time, my baby will be just over a year, and I hope to at least have a date to TTC a sibling for her! I also want to have passed my driving test which is ridiculous as I am 26 and still not done so yet. I also hope my OH will have proposed but we will see ...


----------



## squeaker1989

Last year I was just starting my own business, I was so crazy busy that I hardly had time for my husband. The madness totally took babies off my mind for a while. It was a whirlwind of a year... also being debt free seemed like it would be a few years away... 

This year, we are so stinkin close to having everything paid off (like in a couple months!), the business is growing in a great way and my husband and are working more and more as a team. 

For next year I hope to have my business/personal life balanced, focus more on my husband and our relationship ( I want to be rock solid before baby!) Also I want to really start saving money so we will have less stress as new parents. 

Every time I start getting baby crazy I just think about how useful this time is to be able to work on developing qualities to help me in becoming the mom that I want to be one day.


----------



## tverb84

tverb84 said:


> At this time next year I hope to be accepted into the Early Childhood Education program and hopefully live on my own soon. I love my mom and living with her but I don't want to live with her forever.
> 
> Last year at this time I realized I wanted to work with children so I took a grade 12 english class last September. It's the only mark I need to get into the ECE program but my final mark wasn't high enough so this September I'm taking it again. I was hoping to do the ECE this fall but I guess it wasn't meant to be. :shrug:
> 
> Hopefully in a few years when I have children I'll come along this post.

I never applied for the ECE program because I discovered another program called Educational Assistant.It's a program that you can take to become an educational assistant in schools.I did take the English class again this past January and after the holiday's I'm going to look into how I apply for the EA program.

This September I was in a pre-apprenticeship for cooking which I really liked and I'm glad I did it!! I gained experience working in a kitchen that I didn't have before.

I still live at home with my mom and not sure when I'll move out. :shrug: I don't want to live with her forever.

I also have a niece who was born on July 15th that I love with all my heart!!! <3 I never thought I would love someone this much!!! :cloud9:


----------



## arturia

At this time last year, I was just in the initial stages of planning our wedding. I kind of knew what color I wanted the dresses to be. I had my own dress. (all the ladies wanted to go early) I was in my previous job, but was pretty depressed because I could see what would happen at the end of the year: layoff. My company was doing terribly.

This year, I am with a new company that's doing much better. I don't think I will be laid off. I am married, and we've just put the down payment on our house. And we're ready to look at starting to try for children soon.

If I wanted to go back further... Even 4 years ago, right before my husband and I started going out, I had no concept of any of this even being possible, I had dropped out of college. I was stuck in a job that obviously wasn't going to go anywhere. I was trying to get into management with my retail company, but it just wasn't working. I felt I was going to be stuck working part time and struggling just to get enough to eat forever. 

Then I decided to bite the bullet and finish my college education. This took a tremendous amount of courage: I suffer from anxiety, and I struggle a lot to face the situations that I failed at in the past. But I had to do it. And I did. And that last year of college was probably one of the most enjoyable years of my life, so I'm super glad I did.

I've come so far, be it from 4 years ago or just 1.


----------



## RoseArcana

This time last year (Nov 2014): I was living with DD at my mum's house. She was 2 and I was finishing my nursing degree. Me and OH (FOB too) were talking about getting married and planning when DD & I would move in with him. We booked our wedding for April 2017 and planned to move in March 2015 when I finished my degree. I was also applying for my first nursing job and going for interviews! Very scary!

Now (Nov 2015): DD & I moved in with OH in March as planned. I finished my nursing degree at the same time. I started my first nursing job then also - which was scary but my team are amazing and have really helped me gain confidence. Our wedding plans are still going ahead for April 2017. We are also currently attending couples counselling regarding TTC #2. He doesn't think he wants another child whereas I do. He believes it's due to how he felt when we TTC, when I got pregnant and when she was born. He really wasn't prepared so he had some form of PND. I'm also charting my irregular cycles and attempting to regulate them.

Next year (Nov 2016): I'm hoping that the wedding will be almost paid for and everything organised. I hope to be doing some post-graduation work for my nursing. I'm hoping we have reached a decision on TTC#2 whatever that it. I hope to be well versed in my cycles and have regulated to a normal pattern (even if not TTC as the pill makes me wacky so would like to be able to do FAM). TTC will be after the wedding regardless.


----------



## MelliPaige

MelliPaige said:


> MelliPaige said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MelliPaige said:
> 
> 
> I kind if got this idea from something pnkpolkadots said in her blog
> I hope you don't mind me turning it into a post! :flower:
> 
> It's almost my birthday so I can remember specifically where we were in life this time last year. We had just bought our house, had no money or even furniture except for an air mattress that served as a couch/bed/dinner table thinking about how 'stuck' we were. I didn't think we would ever have kids because of how bad we were struggling, choosing between food and bills every week and we don't qualify for assistance. I thought getting this house was a mistake because while our income was too high for assistance, I couldn't figure out why it wasn't enough for bills and other important things (gas, food, etc) I was looking at all my pre-baby goals and thinking "we are never gonna get caught up on bills, much less save money or get married!"
> 
> Then i learned to make a budget (something i'll teach my children about very early on) i honestly didn't know how to make one before we had big money bills, nobody I knew had ever used one.
> Then he got a small raise (a few cents an hour makes a huge difference). Then I got a job after looking for forever.. Now we have saved $800 In 2 weeks to pay off the car, and not one bill was overdue these last few months. Oh! And now we are happily married with plenty of furniture :)
> 
> This time next year I hope we have all of our debt, besides the mortgage, paid off. I hope we are putting all the money I'm making into a savings account and are living on his income alone...preparing us for when I can be a stay at home mommy,
> i hope to be pregnant or TTC, maybe (if I'm super lucky) ill be a mommy!
> 
> Where were you early summer last year? Where do you hope to be next year?
> It will be pretty cool to look back next June to see how far we've all come!
> 
> Going through old subscriptions and found this!
> To add to last year my husband lost his job jun 5 and I found out I was pregnant June 6.
> 
> Since then he's had trouble holding down a steady job, but just got hired back at his job he got fired from last year so hopefully he can keep this one.
> We did manage to pay off the car, so now we only have our mortgage and debt to family who has helped us. We're waiting on my inheritance from my grandfather so hopefully that'll come this year..he's been gone for 2 years now so I'm not hopeful (I hope that doesn't sound cold, I love and miss him very much)
> 
> The biggest thing that's different is that I'm a mommy :) he's so perfect. Now I'm thinking about having him a sibling.
> 
> This time next year I hope our house has been sold/rented and we're building another. We have plenty of furniture for a few bedrooms and a nursery. I don't want to be pregnant with #2 quite yet but we will see.
> 
> Can't wait to read everyone's updates!Click to expand...
> 
> I forgot about this around my birthday, but it's still 2015 so it counts!
> My husband got a new job and it pays amazing and he loves it! I also got a job and paid down some debt..nothing much else has changed, except that I'm pregnant with Leo's sibling!!!! Leo is still as perfect as ever..he's up to some new toddler antics, and keeping momma on her toes. He's learning new things every day..his favorite is to ask for water atm. He's a pretty funny little guy, and other than regular toddler things that can't be held against him, he is the most well behaved child.
> I no longer want to rent out or rebuild my home. I like the area I'm in and hope we can stay here for a while, but we will see.
> 
> I do, however, hope this time next year, I'm holding my new jellybean (which I predict to be a girl, but hoping for another boy) and I hope we have a room addition and pay off some more debt. I also really hope Leo is finished nursing and sleeping through the night, that would be great..Click to expand...

This last was forgotten about again lol
This year has been crazy, I had little boy #2 and got just what I wanted again! He looks identical to me, I love it! We didn't get our room addition but done debt has been paid off. Leo is out of our room and in his own bed but he still wakes through the night. DH got a new job and I find a new pain and I'm going back to school to become an occupational therapist!

Hope everyone else had good years, too. I may update more later but right now the baby just woke and is hungry.


----------



## KalonKiki

KalonKiki said:


> KalonKiki said:
> 
> 
> *At this time last year...*
> 
> I was 23 weeks pregnant with DS.
> 
> SIL was living with us and driving me absolutely bonkers.
> 
> I was excited for our first anniversary coming up that Father's Day.
> 
> I was working towards my medical billing and coding certificate.
> 
> I felt like I was in pregnancy limbo and couldn't wait to meet my son. I was so done with being pregnant, it was a very uncomfortable pregnancy the whole way through.
> 
> Our finances were awful and we were really worried about them.
> 
> *At this time this year...*
> 
> We have a beautiful DS that is crawling around and starting to talk.
> 
> SIL is no longer living with us and it's nice to have our home to ourselves again.
> 
> I'm excited for our 2nd anniversary in 3 more days.
> 
> I'm procrastinating on my medical billing and coding certification.
> 
> I'm feeling broody for #2 and hopeful that we'll be able to start trying when I'd like to after we get married next year.
> 
> Our finances still aren't great but they're getting on the right track. All of our credit cards are paid off, we're down to one car payment, and we're moving to a more affordable place at the end of July/start of August.
> 
> *This time next year...*
> 
> DS will be nearly 2 years old, walking and talking, and I will probably be impatient to be able to start potty training him, lol.
> 
> I hope to be married. If all goes according to plan, we will be. Our wedding date is June 6, 2015 and our deposit for our wedding package is paid and my dress is completely paid for.
> 
> I'll be excited to celebrate our 3rd anniversary as a married couple instead of an engaged one.
> 
> I hope to have finished my medical billing and coding certificate and at least have a part time job, from home if necessary.
> 
> I hope to have enough space for a second baby. Renting a 3 bedroom house would be nice.
> 
> I hope to have our debt mostly paid off if not all the way.
> 
> I hope to be full on TTC baby #2.
> 
> I completely forgot to update this back in June. It was a really busy month for me and it just completely slipped my mind. There's still a little bit of 2015 left though so I'm going to go ahead and update now! :haha:
> 
> *This time this year...*
> 
> My DS is now a little over 2 years old and is doing extremely well. He is the sweetest little boy ever and he is too smart for his own good. He is nowhere near ready to potty train yet but I'm a lot more okay with that than I thought I would be for the time being. Our pediatrician confirmed at his 2 year wellness check-up that he is cognitively gifted. I'm extremely proud of him and I can't wait to witness another year of his growth. :kiss:
> 
> We did get married on June 6, 2015. The wedding was beautiful and was definitely one of the best days of my life. We had a great honeymoon in St. Charles, Missouri and DS stayed with my dad while we were on our honeymoon so it was nice to get that time together alone. :wedding:
> 
> Our 3rd dating anniversary went well too. It was nice to actually be married when we reached it.
> 
> I have given up on Medical Billing & Coding. It's just not for me. I did however decide that I would like to be on the same schedule as DH with a career when the kids are in school and I don't need to be at home anymore. I've decided that I'm going to get my degree in Education to become a high school foreign language teacher.
> 
> We have been renting a 3 bedroom house since August 2014 and we really like it here. There is plenty of room for another baby and we'll probably be here for a while.
> 
> We still have some debt but our finances are doing considerably better and we are getting closer to our goal of being debt free.
> 
> After we got married we waited for my next period since I knew that I was already past my fertile time for that cycle when our wedding day arrived and then we decided to start full on TTC baby #2. My LMP was June 13, 2015 and I'm happy to report that we got pregnant on the very 1st cycle TTC! I am currently 22 weeks and 1 day pregnant with our much desired baby girl. Thea Denise is due to arrive March 19, 2016 so whether I go early or late I'm pretty much guaranteed to give birth in March either way. If I go into labor at the exact same gestation I did with DS then she will be here March 5th but I'm sure that won't actually happen, haha. We're very excited to meet her though and are trying to be as patient as we can for March to arrive while we get everything ready for her arrival. :cloud9: <3
> 
> *This time next year...*
> 
> I hope to have a healthy 3 year old DS and a healthy 7 or 8 month old DD. I hope to at least be getting started on potty training with DS and to be still breastfeeding DD.
> 
> I hope to be still happily married and have celebrated our 1st anniversary as a married couple on June 6, 2016. :wedding:
> 
> I hope to possibly be attending my first semester of college but that will really all depend on DS and DD's needs at the time. I hope to be starting no later than Fall 2017.
> 
> I hope to have an even better handle on our finances than we already do. It would be nice to have our car completely paid off with 2016's tax returns that we'll receive in early 2017.Click to expand...

Is it this time of year again already?! It always goes by so quickly. :wacko:

We do indeed have both a healthy 3 year old DS and almost 8 month DD. DD was born March 3, 2016 at 37+5 weeks, just 2 gestational days sooner than DS was born. She was 6 lbs 4 oz and perfect. She's crawling, saying da-da, and has 2 teeth. She's really enjoying solid food. DS is in Parents as Teachers now and loves it. He really likes to learn and be around other kids, he's a social butterfly. He also absolutely adores DD, not a hint of jealousy or sibling rivalry between them.

DH and I are still.happily married, I can't believe it's been over a year already! :kiss: :blush: <3

I'm currently planning to start classes next Fall and want to substitute teach after I get the required 60 credit hours.

We still have some debt but not a staggering amount. We're planning to use most of our tax return next year to put into the car to help pay it off.

*Next Year...*

I hope to have a happy and healthy 4 year old DS and 1 year 8 month DD. <3

I hope to still be happily married. :wedding:

I hope to be enrolled in classes to work on getting my degree and preparing for my career.

I hope to no longer have a car payment.

And last but not least I hope for my husband to decide for sure if he wants another baby or not. He's undecided and it's killing me, I either want to be WTT and getting excited about the idea of another baby or grieving the end of the baby stage of my parental life, getting over it, and moving on. I don't like being in limbo unsure of what to do and feel about my future.


----------



## arturia

arturia said:


> At this time last year, I was just in the initial stages of planning our wedding. I kind of knew what color I wanted the dresses to be. I had my own dress. (all the ladies wanted to go early) I was in my previous job, but was pretty depressed because I could see what would happen at the end of the year: layoff. My company was doing terribly.
> 
> This year, I am with a new company that's doing much better. I don't think I will be laid off. I am married, and we've just put the down payment on our house. And we're ready to look at starting to try for children soon.
> 
> If I wanted to go back further... Even 4 years ago, right before my husband and I started going out, I had no concept of any of this even being possible, I had dropped out of college. I was stuck in a job that obviously wasn't going to go anywhere. I was trying to get into management with my retail company, but it just wasn't working. I felt I was going to be stuck working part time and struggling just to get enough to eat forever.
> 
> Then I decided to bite the bullet and finish my college education. This took a tremendous amount of courage: I suffer from anxiety, and I struggle a lot to face the situations that I failed at in the past. But I had to do it. And I did. And that last year of college was probably one of the most enjoyable years of my life, so I'm super glad I did.
> 
> I've come so far, be it from 4 years ago or just 1.

Well, this time last year.... I had no idea the BS I was about to go through concerning children with my husband. To start, he went off his anti-depressant he'd been on for 10 years, and has finally stabilized. Seems to enjoy life a lot more on average, but his temper is exactly the same now as it was before he went off. But then...

We almost broke up at least two times. Our first anniversary was a wash because we were discussing leaving each other because he decided he never wanted kids at all, after promising me before marriage that he saw them in the future. 

And then I got pregnant anyways. That's a truly complicated story. He says he's accepted that his life isn't going the way he wanted it to but I dunno. Only way to find out is if we're still a couple a year after I give birth.

This year has sucked. I'm still at the aforementioned job, so I have escaped the cycle of 'hired for 8 months, then laid off' I was in for previous years. At least there's that.


----------



## Girly922

Girly922 said:


> I remember doing one of these a couple of years back when we were wtt#1. Makes me want to scour through to find it :haha:
> 
> This time last year I was 5 months pregnant. We'd been in our house 6 months are were still slowing getting there with the redecoration. We were also saving every penny we could for once my maternity leave started. Both in steady careers and extremely happy with where life was taking us.
> 
> This year, DD is 7 months and she's just amazing. I am loving being a mummy, I see so many of both mine and OH's personality traits coming out in DD. She's definitely got my stubbornness. I'm enjoying being on maternity leave, not looking forward to leaving DD when I have to go back, luckily I'll only be returning part time. Our house is decorated to as much as we can do, we can't afford to fit a new bathroom just yet. OH is climbing the career ladder in his respective field, and he's happy in his job.
> 
> This time next year I'll be back at work, DD will be in nursery. Hopefully OH will be getting more credits for his work, and we'll be preparing to ttc#2. I would like to think OH might've popped the question by then too.

Wow! I had completely forgotten about this. Two and a bit years has gone by. DD has just celebrated her 3rd birthday, OH did finally pop the question (18 months ago) and we got married 6 weeks ago. It was beyond perfect! We put off ttc #2 until the wedding night, we are now just into cycle 3 of trying, I'm hoping it won't take us too long. DD is desperate for a sibling! 

I'm in a different job, still part time while DD attends nursery, and I'm so much happier in this job. DH has done very well in his field and is continuing to progress. Our house is very much a cosy home now, although we still have a couple of projects on the cards. 

So, this time next year I hope to have a new little squishee, and a very happy and healthy 4 year old. We will have just celebrated our first anniversary, and hopefully we'll be closer to getting our loft conversion started.


----------



## jaspie

jaspie said:


> jaspie said:
> 
> 
> What a great idea for a thread! Mellipaige i read your first post in this thread and so happy for you that you are now a mum! Just liked you hoped :)
> 
> This time last year I was living in London and working a fixed term contract in a job I really enjoyed. I also had no real idea when we would be able to ttc as there was no way in London and we wanted to move home but had to wait fir OH to progress in his job and then get a promotion that would lead us back home. A year on we have now moved home due to OH getting his promotion! And I am now job hunting. We are starting to ttc in December so the rest of this year will be spent enjoying time together and with our friends and going to festivals and holidays plus training for my first marathon in October.
> This time next year I hope to be pregnant! If we are very lucky and are successful first time I will be almost 6 months! I will come back and update next year :D
> 
> So we actually started ttc in November last year and caught first try but unfortunately had a mmc discovered at the 12 week scan and then a d&c. OH then needed spinal surgery so we couldn't try for a while after which was really hard but then we fell pregnant with our rainbow baby boy in June and I'm now 25 weeks. Due date is 23rd Feb! So excited to meet him!Click to expand...

Wow it's funny reading back. Like another lifetime! Our almost 8 month old baby boy is the centre of our world! I love him so much! He arrived on 9th March, 2 weeks late after eventually being induced. He's crawling and pulling himself up and starting to cruise around holding onto the sofa. He has 5 teeth :D He is a joy and has the most amazing laugh. Also, OH and I get married in 5 days (!!) on our 8 year anniversary on Bonfire Night weekend!!! So exciting!
Also I'm looking into going back to work options for Feb 2017 and have applied for a part time job a grade higher than my current role but in the same university.
No plans to ttc #2 yet as I'm too wrapped up in Josh to contemplate another atm but I am thinking late next year so we have about a 2/3 year age gap. I loved being pregnant and am looking forward to it again!


----------



## loeylo

loeylo said:


> loeylo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> loeylo said:
> 
> 
> This time last year I was not getting very good grades at uni, I was totally demotivated with my degree, we both lived with our parents and spent literally every penny we had on ourselves for short term satisfaction. I fell pregnant this time last year, and it totally made me get my finger out and improve my grades.
> We now have our own flat and have managed to get all furniture and appliances within a month, we have more money than we did before, and last night he brought our ttc date by a whole year!
> 
> Here is my update. This time last year we had just moved into rented accommodation and I had just found out I had a job in my dream school, and I hoped I would be made permanent. Now, we have just bought a house, we got a dog, and we are totally skint! Plus, I still don't have a permanent job. Boo! Oh, and that year earlier ttc thing - probably not happening now!Click to expand...
> 
> Here's my update. Last year we had just bought and renovated our first house, I was working and I had just had our third loss (a very scary ectopic)
> 
> Now we are still in the same property, I have worked in a few schools and switched to part time in August as I was heavily pregnant. I now am on maternity leave with a four week old baby!
> I will be going back to work three days per week after my leave, so we are having to be far more careful with money. I feel more content with my life than I ever have before.
> 
> This time next year I hope to have a permanent job, either part of full time, my baby will be just over a year, and I hope to at least have a date to TTC a sibling for her! I also want to have passed my driving test which is ridiculous as I am 26 and still not done so yet. I also hope my OH will have proposed but we will see ...Click to expand...

Okay so yet another update! 

I finally got a full time permanent job, I'm struggling a bit adjusting to having two full time working parents and a kid, so we have decided that my partner will go part-time and we are in the process of sorting that out. 

Gracie has just turned 1 and starts nursery this week. So far she isn't enjoying it! She is so strong willed and determined. 

Still in the same home but beginning to think about moving as it seems to have shrunk since Gracie arrived!

Our "pup" is so tolerant of Gracie, she is really bad for hitting him si we are trying to stop that. She makes up for it by feeding him whatever she is eating!

Still not even had a driving lesson ... And no proposal! Also, not TTC yet but my pill runs out after the new year so we will wait and see how things pan out.

By this time next year I want to be pregnant with #2 and maybe working on driving. I want us to be in a better routine too. Maybe a proposal would be nice but I have said that every year haha!


----------



## MUMOF5

MUMOF5 said:


> MUMOF5 said:
> 
> 
> This time last year I was just completing my Access course at college and had failed to secure a place at Uni to study Midwifery :nope:, instead I had just been offered a job as a Neonatal Support Worker in a local hospital :thumbup:. Had no intention of planning for another baby :nope: (although had always regretted my sterilisation op).
> 
> Now I am in uni studying Midwifery (got a last minute offer from a uni that had originally rejected me) :happydance:. I have almost completed my first year and I love it :flower:. Me and DH also had THE conversation where he admitted that he too regretted the sterilization and so we recently decided to have the reversal and try for our last baby :cloud9:.
> 
> This time next year I hope to be about to complete my second year of uni and to have had my reversal operation and be getting myself in tip top condition for ttc around November time :thumbup:
> 
> Oh wow glad I found this thread again :)
> 
> It's been almost a year exactly since I posted, I am nearing the end of the second year of my degree (it's been quite a journey), and although I haven't had my reversal operation yet, I have an appt with the surgeon at the end of the month :)Click to expand...

So to update.....
Graduated with a 2:1 honours degree and have been practising as a midwife for almost a year to the day &#10084;&#65039;.

Also had the reversal op, was a success and our last little bubba is due later this month &#128076;.


----------



## tverb84

tverb84 said:


> tverb84 said:
> 
> 
> At this time next year I hope to be accepted into the Early Childhood Education program and hopefully live on my own soon. I love my mom and living with her but I don't want to live with her forever.
> 
> Last year at this time I realized I wanted to work with children so I took a grade 12 english class last September. It's the only mark I need to get into the ECE program but my final mark wasn't high enough so this September I'm taking it again. I was hoping to do the ECE this fall but I guess it wasn't meant to be. :shrug:
> 
> Hopefully in a few years when I have children I'll come along this post.
> 
> I never applied for the ECE program because I discovered another program called Educational Assistant.It's a program that you can take to become an educational assistant in schools.I did take the English class again this past January and after the holiday's I'm going to look into how I apply for the EA program.
> 
> This September I was in a pre-apprenticeship for cooking which I really liked and I'm glad I did it!! I gained experience working in a kitchen that I didn't have before.
> 
> I still live at home with my mom and not sure when I'll move out. :shrug: I don't want to live with her forever.
> 
> I also have a niece who was born on July 15th that I love with all my heart!!! <3 I never thought I would love someone this much!!! :cloud9:Click to expand...

I can't believe it's almost been a year since I posted this!! I an now in the ES program and I love it!!! :thumbup: I didn't think that I would like it this much! My niece is almost 16 months old and is growing fast!! :wacko:


----------



## MelliPaige

Love the updates ladies :)


----------



## Buttercup84

Buttercup84 said:


> Buttercup84 said:
> 
> 
> A year ago my first DD was 18 months old and I was desperate to start TTC #2 but OH wasn't quite on board, though we did actually start at the end of July! We were still in our 2 bedroom flat but preparing to house hunt shortly.
> Currently i'm 28 weeks pregnant with our second DD and we got the keys to our 3 bedroom house at the end of May. We're renovating at the moment with plans to move in early July :flower:
> In a year's time i'll have a 3.5 year old and a 9 month old (wow!) and i'll have just gone back to work after maternity leave. Hoping to start TTC our third and last baby at that point or in the following few months.
> 
> Just saw this pop back up in my subscriptions :flower:
> My youngest is 14 months now and oldest is 4 next month... I didn't end up returning to my old job after maternity leave as my youngest was diagnosed with hip dysplasia at 3 months old and my ex employer wouldn't allow me to reduce my hours to care for her. She's had 2 operations and 6 months in a spica cast so far: Comes out of it mid December and we find out if it's worked or not or if she'll need another operation/stint in a cast, fingers crossed it has!! We still decided to start TTC #3 as planned and ended up falling pregnant first cycle, baby is due on leap day :) I've been working for my dad's business 2 days a week doing admin and helping renovate 2 flats he owns and intends to rent out in the new year.
> In another year i'll have an almost 5 year old, a 2 year old and an 8-9 month old and will be coming to the end of my maternity pay with baby #3 so I imagine i'll be jobhunting if DD2 doesn't need any further surgery at that point or anytime soon. I want to do around 16 hours a week like I do now with a view to increasing my hours as the children get older (we don't plan on having any more children) I'm really interested in caring for those who are elderly or have special needs so i'll likely be looking to gain experience in one or both of these areas in the hope of taking steps towards a future career for me :thumbup:Click to expand...

Well i'm now a busy mum of 3! We stayed team yellow for our third and final baby and after 2 girls had a boy who we named Dominic :) So far I haven't returned to work outside the home and i'm not sure when I will due to difficulties with childcare but luckily i've been able to continue doing a little admin for my dad's business to earn some money. We're still as certain as we can be about not having any more children and are just embracing the madness of having 3 under 5 lol! In a year's time my children will be nearly 6, 3 and 20 months so all will be past the 'baby stage' and just Dominic will be in a stroller. DD2 starts pre-school in January 2018 and i'm guessing she'll be more than ready for it by then ;) OH is starting a new job in January so hopefully this time next year he'll be well settled in there and maybe looking to progress within the company. Not much else really other than hopefully we can go on holiday abroad and get some house renovations done in the next year. First ones on the list are our bathroom and kitchen floor!


----------



## purplespecs

purplespecs said:


> purplespecs said:
> 
> 
> Last year - We had just found out I was pregnant with our first! We were also getting excited about our holiday to Greece and Albania, and our first wedding anniversary.
> 
> Now - We have a beautiful 4 month old son :) We are struggling with sleep deprivation but loving having him in our lives. We are excited about our holidays to Hungary and Lanzarote. I'm at Slimming World trying to lose some of my baby weight so that I'm in good shape to TTC number 2 next year.
> 
> Next year - We will have just come back from China and Hong Kong, and we are hoping to be pregnant with number 2, or still TTC. Hopefully DH will have had a promotion which will mean I can be a SAHM for a few years.
> 
> 
> Wow I can't believe its been a year since I wrote this!!
> 
> Well... our son is now 16 months old, we had fantastic holidays to Hungary and Lanzarote and I managed to lost 3 and a half stone at Slimming World. We never did make it to China as I fell pregnant much sooner than expected and I'm now 32w pregnant with another boy who is due on the 17th August :D We are going to call him Benjamin. DH never did get a promotion but we did figure out our finances enough so that I'm only working part time which fab.
> 
> In a years time... I should have a 2 and a half year old and an almost 1 year old so I imagine my hands will be very full! I will have just gone back to work from maternity leave and will hopefully be getting ready for a summer holiday somewhere warm and sunny :) I say we won't be trying for #3... but its a case of never say never!!!Click to expand...


Wow! So its been 2 years since I last updated this! Now my boys are 3 and 2 and growing up fast. We did say never again to another baby after a very complicated and high-risk pregnancy and labour with Ben, which saw me transferred 230 miles away to be able to give birth safely. DH has subsequently had the snip so no more baby Specs for us!

Since my last update we have travelled a lot and I did get my nice sunny holiday! We've been to Hungary (x3 visits), France, Belgium, Iceland and Las Vegas. DH did get his promotion (and is about to get another) but I am still working very part time for my own sanity! 

By this time next year, Daniel will have started school and we'll be in the process of applying for Ben. Fingers crossed DH will be a duty manager if all goes well. We've got holidays planned next year: camping in North Devon, long weekend to NYC and a weekend in Tuscany, Italy. If I get my way we might squeeze a trip to Disneyland Paris in for the boys :) Oh and I hope to have passed my driving test by this time next year!!


----------



## purplespecs

MUMOF5 said:


> MUMOF5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MUMOF5 said:
> 
> 
> This time last year I was just completing my Access course at college and had failed to secure a place at Uni to study Midwifery :nope:, instead I had just been offered a job as a Neonatal Support Worker in a local hospital :thumbup:. Had no intention of planning for another baby :nope: (although had always regretted my sterilisation op).
> 
> Now I am in uni studying Midwifery (got a last minute offer from a uni that had originally rejected me) :happydance:. I have almost completed my first year and I love it :flower:. Me and DH also had THE conversation where he admitted that he too regretted the sterilization and so we recently decided to have the reversal and try for our last baby :cloud9:.
> 
> This time next year I hope to be about to complete my second year of uni and to have had my reversal operation and be getting myself in tip top condition for ttc around November time :thumbup:
> 
> Oh wow glad I found this thread again :)
> 
> It's been almost a year exactly since I posted, I am nearing the end of the second year of my degree (it's been quite a journey), and although I haven't had my reversal operation yet, I have an appt with the surgeon at the end of the month :)Click to expand...
> 
> So to update.....
> Graduated with a 2:1 honours degree and have been practising as a midwife for almost a year to the day &#10084;&#65039;.
> 
> Also had the reversal op, was a success and our last little bubba is due later this month &#128076;.Click to expand...

Ahhhh :D I was thinking of you a little while ago wondering if all went well. I'm hardly ever on BnB these days but I'm really glad to have checked in and seen your update. Congratulations!


----------



## mrs.bee

Wow this thread is fun! It's amazing to see how quickly things have changed for everyone in only a few years!

Care if I jump in this year? I realize I am a few years late, so I could add a timeline of my last few years to catch up.


----------



## kksy9b

Whoops! Stumbled on this and realized its been over 2 years since I updated so best get to it!

These were my previous updates:



kksy9b said:


> Let's see...I'll go grab my reply from last year:
> 
> 
> kksy9b said:
> 
> 
> Fun thread!
> 
> Let's see...a year ago my DH and I were in our second month of TTC (and would get preggo the next month), I was pretty dissatisfied with work and was learning to let go of a very stressful and complicated situation with my brother.
> 
> Now, I have my beautiful 9 week old son in my arms, I'm a SAHM and I am the happiest I've ever been (also the most sleep deprived but its getting better lol).
> 
> This time next year, my DS will be a little over a year old. Hopefully we have our house sold and are living in a rental while out dream house is being built. My husband will be at the one year mark of having heart surgery to install a defibrillator to protect against sudden cardiac arrest (genetic heart condition that we just found out or son doesn't have!!). We will be around a year out from TTC #2, which will be our last. Hopefully life remains as wonderful as it is now, just in a bigger house lol :)
> 
> Well, we wound up not building our dream house because we found the perfect one already made! We sold our old house and moved straight into this one, so no rental. Ridiculously happy with our home and plan on being here for a long long time (read: until we can't climb stairs anymore :) ) My husband is getting ready to change jobs in January so that is the next big thing happening. My DS is amazing and continues to impress me everyday with his curiosity, loving and sweet disposition, wit and patience. I have taken an unexpected journey in the last year and have lost 60 pounds! Still have about 10 to go but feeling great so far!
> 
> In a year from now, I want to be pregnant with the next baby!! We are going to start trying right after Charles' 2nd birthday in April and I'm hoping for another sweet baby boy (but would also be happy with a girl :) ). I would like to try and run a half marathon before getting preggo.
> 
> I want to be fully adjusted to my husbands new schedule (will be traveling a lot). Im hoping we will have our house paid off, or at least be on track to do so within the next few months. I would also like to have a few house projects done, the biggest being repainting the main level.
> 
> For Charles, I am hopeful that he will start talking finally- whether it be on his own or working with a speech therapist. I would like to transition him to a big bed and possibly begin potty training.Click to expand...

Looking at my last update and seeing where we are now is a lot of fun! 

To update off my last post: In the last TWO years we have had a lot of changes. the biggest being we had another baby! Our sweet baby Calvin was born in January of 2017. He just turned one and is such a happy wild child and makes my heart full. I did not run a half marathon but I did run several 5k's and made a decision at one point to not do a half as I kept injuring my foot during the long training runs. My husband did change jobs and while its stressful with a lot of travel, it has also been such a blessing to us. We are fully adjusted to our life now and things are going great. We haven't been able to do a ton of house projects but we did just get a new fireplace so I'm happy with that! We transitioned my oldest to a bed at 2.5 yrs old and he is fully potty trained which is awesome. We found out he has a speech disorder but has been making amazing progress since we put him in preschool with an IEP. All in all I feel like we accomplished what I had hoped to!

In a year from now I hope to have our house paid off and be starting discussions on whether we want to renovate or build as a next step (though neither option would be happening for a couple years). I want to be doing regular date nights with DH again and have our first trip booked for the summer of 2019 alone since our oldest was born. 

For DS1, I just want to see his speech and language skills continue to grow and expand.

For DS2, I want him to be fully weaned and more consistently STTN.

For myself, in my last update I had lost 60 pounds. By the time I got pregnant that number was 71 pounds lost....and then I gained back 68 in my pregnancy...sigh. I've lost about 40 of it so a year from now I would love to have the remaining 28 GONE! I also would like to pick up a new hobby of some kind and intentionally make time for myself.

Finally, the last HUGE thing that I want to accomplish a year from now is to have a decision made on another baby! I think both DH and I feel like we have one more to add to our crazy crew. But we are both leaning towards adoption vs. biological. I'm hopeful in the next year we can make our final decision and either have a TTC date set for 2019ish or be in process of paperwork for adoption (and decide domestic or international!)


----------



## Symphony7

Symphony7 said:


> This time last year I was three days away from my wedding!
> 
> I was frantically finishing up last minute details and worrying about the huge hurricane running up the east coast. Luckily, it cleared up beautifully for our big day! We are going to our venue on Sunday (anniversary) and having a nice picnic lunch to celebrate one year together. ^_^ Weather is supposed to be beautiful again June 8th this year.
> 
> This time next year I will be finishing up my Masters degree in Elementary Education. I hope to have a job for the fall lined up already but was told by my professor the county can't announce any new hires until July. So very shortly after hopefully. :)

Wow this was 4 years ago! I must have posted on the other post last year. I finished my masters, got a job in 6th grade, switched schools to 1st grade, then got pregnant. Now my baby is 9 months and I've been home with her this whole time. Loving life! Going to be staying home next year too. Not much else besides vacations coming up in the next year, that and watching my girl grow.


----------



## babycrazy1706

Love the idea of this thread. I'm going to read through it all later xx


----------



## KalonKiki

KalonKiki said:


> KalonKiki said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KalonKiki said:
> 
> 
> *At this time last year...*
> 
> I was 23 weeks pregnant with DS.
> 
> SIL was living with us and driving me absolutely bonkers.
> 
> I was excited for our first anniversary coming up that Father's Day.
> 
> I was working towards my medical billing and coding certificate.
> 
> I felt like I was in pregnancy limbo and couldn't wait to meet my son. I was so done with being pregnant, it was a very uncomfortable pregnancy the whole way through.
> 
> Our finances were awful and we were really worried about them.
> 
> *At this time this year...*
> 
> We have a beautiful DS that is crawling around and starting to talk.
> 
> SIL is no longer living with us and it's nice to have our home to ourselves again.
> 
> I'm excited for our 2nd anniversary in 3 more days.
> 
> I'm procrastinating on my medical billing and coding certification.
> 
> I'm feeling broody for #2 and hopeful that we'll be able to start trying when I'd like to after we get married next year.
> 
> Our finances still aren't great but they're getting on the right track. All of our credit cards are paid off, we're down to one car payment, and we're moving to a more affordable place at the end of July/start of August.
> 
> *This time next year...*
> 
> DS will be nearly 2 years old, walking and talking, and I will probably be impatient to be able to start potty training him, lol.
> 
> I hope to be married. If all goes according to plan, we will be. Our wedding date is June 6, 2015 and our deposit for our wedding package is paid and my dress is completely paid for.
> 
> I'll be excited to celebrate our 3rd anniversary as a married couple instead of an engaged one.
> 
> I hope to have finished my medical billing and coding certificate and at least have a part time job, from home if necessary.
> 
> I hope to have enough space for a second baby. Renting a 3 bedroom house would be nice.
> 
> I hope to have our debt mostly paid off if not all the way.
> 
> I hope to be full on TTC baby #2.
> 
> I completely forgot to update this back in June. It was a really busy month for me and it just completely slipped my mind. There's still a little bit of 2015 left though so I'm going to go ahead and update now! :haha:
> 
> *This time this year...*
> 
> My DS is now a little over 2 years old and is doing extremely well. He is the sweetest little boy ever and he is too smart for his own good. He is nowhere near ready to potty train yet but I'm a lot more okay with that than I thought I would be for the time being. Our pediatrician confirmed at his 2 year wellness check-up that he is cognitively gifted. I'm extremely proud of him and I can't wait to witness another year of his growth. :kiss:
> 
> We did get married on June 6, 2015. The wedding was beautiful and was definitely one of the best days of my life. We had a great honeymoon in St. Charles, Missouri and DS stayed with my dad while we were on our honeymoon so it was nice to get that time together alone. :wedding:
> 
> Our 3rd dating anniversary went well too. It was nice to actually be married when we reached it.
> 
> I have given up on Medical Billing & Coding. It's just not for me. I did however decide that I would like to be on the same schedule as DH with a career when the kids are in school and I don't need to be at home anymore. I've decided that I'm going to get my degree in Education to become a high school foreign language teacher.
> 
> We have been renting a 3 bedroom house since August 2014 and we really like it here. There is plenty of room for another baby and we'll probably be here for a while.
> 
> We still have some debt but our finances are doing considerably better and we are getting closer to our goal of being debt free.
> 
> After we got married we waited for my next period since I knew that I was already past my fertile time for that cycle when our wedding day arrived and then we decided to start full on TTC baby #2. My LMP was June 13, 2015 and I'm happy to report that we got pregnant on the very 1st cycle TTC! I am currently 22 weeks and 1 day pregnant with our much desired baby girl. Thea Denise is due to arrive March 19, 2016 so whether I go early or late I'm pretty much guaranteed to give birth in March either way. If I go into labor at the exact same gestation I did with DS then she will be here March 5th but I'm sure that won't actually happen, haha. We're very excited to meet her though and are trying to be as patient as we can for March to arrive while we get everything ready for her arrival. :cloud9: <3
> 
> *This time next year...*
> 
> I hope to have a healthy 3 year old DS and a healthy 7 or 8 month old DD. I hope to at least be getting started on potty training with DS and to be still breastfeeding DD.
> 
> I hope to be still happily married and have celebrated our 1st anniversary as a married couple on June 6, 2016. :wedding:
> 
> I hope to possibly be attending my first semester of college but that will really all depend on DS and DD's needs at the time. I hope to be starting no later than Fall 2017.
> 
> I hope to have an even better handle on our finances than we already do. It would be nice to have our car completely paid off with 2016's tax returns that we'll receive in early 2017.Click to expand...
> 
> Is it this time of year again already?! It always goes by so quickly. :wacko:
> 
> We do indeed have both a healthy 3 year old DS and almost 8 month DD. DD was born March 3, 2016 at 37+5 weeks, just 2 gestational days sooner than DS was born. She was 6 lbs 4 oz and perfect. She's crawling, saying da-da, and has 2 teeth. She's really enjoying solid food. DS is in Parents as Teachers now and loves it. He really likes to learn and be around other kids, he's a social butterfly. He also absolutely adores DD, not a hint of jealousy or sibling rivalry between them.
> 
> DH and I are still happily married, I can't believe it's been over a year already! :kiss: :blush: <3
> 
> I'm currently planning to start classes next Fall and want to substitute teach after I get the required 60 credit hours.
> 
> We still have some debt but not a staggering amount. We're planning to use most of our tax return next year to put into the car to help pay it off.
> 
> *Next Year...*
> 
> I hope to have a happy and healthy 4 year old DS and 1 year 8 month DD. <3
> 
> I hope to still be happily married. :wedding:
> 
> I hope to be enrolled in classes to work on getting my degree and preparing for my career.
> 
> I hope to no longer have a car payment.
> 
> And last but not least I hope for my husband to decide for sure if he wants another baby or not. He's undecided and it's killing me, I either want to be WTT and getting excited about the idea of another baby or grieving the end of the baby stage of my parental life, getting over it, and moving on. I don't like being in limbo unsure of what to do and feel about my future.Click to expand...

Oops! I accidentally skipped 2017. 
Unfortunately I won't be able to enroll in classes this year but I'm hoping for sometime next year. We also haven't paid the car off because we need to build our credit a little more before we can buy a house so we need all the credit boosters we can get. We will have the car paid off next year either way though.

My DS is now 4 years old and entering preschool this Fall shortly before he turns 5 and my DD is now 2 years old. My DD is now speaking in full sentences and learning shapes, colors, letters and numbers. My DS is learning to read and basic math skills.

My DH is still undecided about a 3rd baby and it's driving me crazy because I desperately want just one more. We are still happily married though, 3 years this June. :haha:

*Next Year...*

I hope to either be enrolling in college courses, buying a house, or pregnant with my 3rd child (preferably giving birth in June 2019 but I'd settle for even a :bfp: at pretty much any point next year if not this year). Any one of those 3 things would be great but of course all 3 of them would be best case scenario.

I hope to still be happily married of course. :haha:

I hope to have a healthy 5/6 year old in Kindergarten and a healthy 3 year old enjoying her 1 on 1 time with Mommy until baby #3 arrives (if baby #3 happens).

I hope to have the car paid off and for our credit to be good enough to buy our first home and have enough money saved for a down payment. If baby #3 happens I hope to trade in our car for a bigger one and not still need to pay a car payment for more than a couple of years after.

Also I hope for my husband to finally have tenure at his job as a high school teacher.


----------



## tverb84

tverb84 said:


> tverb84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tverb84 said:
> 
> 
> At this time next year I hope to be accepted into the Early Childhood Education program and hopefully live on my own soon. I love my mom and living with her but I don't want to live with her forever.
> 
> Last year at this time I realized I wanted to work with children so I took a grade 12 english class last September. It's the only mark I need to get into the ECE program but my final mark wasn't high enough so this September I'm taking it again. I was hoping to do the ECE this fall but I guess it wasn't meant to be. :shrug:
> 
> Hopefully in a few years when I have children I'll come along this post.
> 
> I never applied for the ECE program because I discovered another program called Educational Assistant.It's a program that you can take to become an educational assistant in schools.I did take the English class again this past January and after the holiday's I'm going to look into how I apply for the EA program.
> 
> This September I was in a pre-apprenticeship for cooking which I really liked and I'm glad I did it!! I gained experience working in a kitchen that I didn't have before.
> 
> I still live at home with my mom and not sure when I'll move out. :shrug: I don't want to live with her forever.
> 
> I also have a niece who was born on July 15th that I love with all my heart!!! <3 I never thought I would love someone this much!!! :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> I can't believe it's almost been a year since I posted this!! I an now in the ES program and I love it!!! :thumbup: I didn't think that I would like it this much! My niece is almost 16 months old and is growing fast!! :wacko:Click to expand...

I'm still in the EA program! Currently I'm retaking math in order to do second year this fall which I'm really excited about!! I do have a bit of a hard time with math but next week we're starting literacy. :happydance: 

Roxy is going to be three in July and she's becoming her own person. :cloud9: I love watching her grow up!


----------



## MelliPaige

MelliPaige said:


> This last was forgotten about again lol
> This year has been crazy, I had little boy #2 and got just what I wanted again! He looks identical to me, I love it! We didn't get our room addition but done debt has been paid off. Leo is out of our room and in his own bed but he still wakes through the night. DH got a new job and I find a new pain and I'm going back to school to become an occupational therapist!
> 
> Hope everyone else had good years, too. I may update more later but right now the baby just woke and is hungry.


Wow it has been a while since I updated! I feel like I'm not even the same person I was in the first post. My boys are 5 and (almost) 3! I still didn't get a room addition because in 2017 I decided to go back to school and have been doing my general education and prerequisites. Now that all that is over I have been accepted into a competitive Occupational Therapy program! I still have 4 years before graduation, and 2 years before I know if I get into the graduate program but the undergraduate program is a great first step! 

This time next year I hope I have 2 smart little boys, maybe I'll get that room addition I've been wanting for years. And a beach vacation with my loves (my boys and my husband) I hope these boys continue to grow and my baby grows out of his dairy allergy so we can all have cake again lol I also hope the year goes great in school and I don't feel overwhelmed and our family stays in this little patch of stability after years of sudden job losses (from either downsizing, seasonal jobs, or closing businesses) 

I can't wait to read all of your updates! Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## Pineberry

Love this thread!!

This time last year life wasn’t all that great.

I worked a mentally exhausting Customer Service job that I loathed, had gained quite a lot of weight (I wasn’t obese but went from my normal ~130lbs to over 180 lbs) & my poor nutrition + stress was giving me anxiety and unstable moods. 

I was already having baby-fever but knew I wasn’t physically or emotionally in the right place to bring a child into the world. Also, my boyfriend definitely wasn’t ready for that step at the time either.

Now 1 year later and things have improved in literally every aspect of my life! :happydance:
Let me see:

• I switched jobs at the beginning of this year & landed a position at Google, and I absolutely LOVE it there! Totally different atmosphere and vibe at work now. My stress levels have dramatically decreased since starting that new job. I am never truly exhausted anymore & actually look forward to going to work in the morning!

• I started really getting into Intermittent Fasting & the ketogenic diet. Already after only 2 months of consistently doing these, I had lost *all *of my excess weight. I am in the best shape I have ever been. Actually down to a jeans size 6 (after being size 12 for the almost 2 years prior). Also been very consistent with the gym and got myself a bit of a booty! \\:D/

• Cut out carbs, grains and sugar for the most part & have never felt better ever since.

• We are now VERY close to TTC and by this time next year, if all goes well, my baby will be born or have just been born!


----------



## Symphony7

Symphony7 said:


> Wow this was 4 years ago! I must have posted on the other post last year. I finished my masters, got a job in 6th grade, switched schools to 1st grade, then got pregnant. Now my baby is 9 months and I've been home with her this whole time. Loving life! Going to be staying home next year too. Not much else besides vacations coming up in the next year, that and watching my girl grow.

A year and some change later and we are getting ready to TTC #2! I really can’t believe it because I thought for a while I was one and done. But once we made the decision to try I am now super super broody. Already started painting the nursery! I got so sick with my first so I was hoping to get some stuff done before that happens. 

This time next year I hope to have my second baby and be adjusting well to life with two.


----------



## kksy9b

kksy9b said:


> Whoops! Stumbled on this and realized its been over 2 years since I updated so best get to it!
> 
> These were my previous updates:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at my last update and seeing where we are now is a lot of fun!
> 
> To update off my last post: In the last TWO years we have had a lot of changes. the biggest being we had another baby! Our sweet baby Calvin was born in January of 2017. He just turned one and is such a happy wild child and makes my heart full. I did not run a half marathon but I did run several 5k's and made a decision at one point to not do a half as I kept injuring my foot during the long training runs. My husband did change jobs and while its stressful with a lot of travel, it has also been such a blessing to us. We are fully adjusted to our life now and things are going great. We haven't been able to do a ton of house projects but we did just get a new fireplace so I'm happy with that! We transitioned my oldest to a bed at 2.5 yrs old and he is fully potty trained which is awesome. We found out he has a speech disorder but has been making amazing progress since we put him in preschool with an IEP. All in all I feel like we accomplished what I had hoped to!
> 
> In a year from now I hope to have our house paid off and be starting discussions on whether we want to renovate or build as a next step (though neither option would be happening for a couple years). I want to be doing regular date nights with DH again and have our first trip booked for the summer of 2019 alone since our oldest was born.
> 
> For DS1, I just want to see his speech and language skills continue to grow and expand.
> 
> For DS2, I want him to be fully weaned and more consistently STTN.
> 
> For myself, in my last update I had lost 60 pounds. By the time I got pregnant that number was 71 pounds lost....and then I gained back 68 in my pregnancy...sigh. I've lost about 40 of it so a year from now I would love to have the remaining 28 GONE! I also would like to pick up a new hobby of some kind and intentionally make time for myself.
> 
> Finally, the last HUGE thing that I want to accomplish a year from now is to have a decision made on another baby! I think both DH and I feel like we have one more to add to our crazy crew. But we are both leaning towards adoption vs. biological. I'm hopeful in the next year we can make our final decision and either have a TTC date set for 2019ish or be in process of paperwork for adoption (and decide domestic or international!)

Loving reading everyones updates!

Hey, I'm not so far behind in this update...i think for the first time I just have one year in between instead of two lol

Well, not so bad this time around off my goals from last year but also huge updates in the last 12 months. So, to update from last year:
-We are paying our house off this summer so that's a big check off our goal list. 
-We have our first solo vacation booked for summer of 2020 instead of this year so really looking forward to that! 
-DS1 is doing amazing in his speech and getting ready to start Kindergarten next month.
-DS2 has been fully weaned and STTN for a year so hallelujah for that!
-weight goals are a massive miss. I wound up gaining back 30 pounds of the 40 I had lost. depression sucks.
-finally, we DID make a decision on baby 3 and have decided to go for it!! After exploring adoption, at every turn we were getting blocked. I did a LOT of research, spoke with agencies, watched a lot of webinars etc....ultimately it didn't feel like it was the right path for us. About 2 months ago DH said we can have another once I hit my weight goals (which was a condition I placed on myself to get pregnant again, not him being a jerk)

This last year was a doozy. In my original post I said that DH had just gotten a defibrillator put in to protect against sudden cardiac arrest....well, last summer the worst happened and he went into cardiac arrest and died for 16 seconds before his device restarted his heart. He steadily declined over the back half of the year and this past January had open heart surgery at the Mayo Clinic to correct the excess muscle growth he had in his heart. He is doing amazing but that whole experience sent me into a tailspin. Unbeknownst to me at the time, I have PTSD from childhood that was triggered. This sent me into a pretty bad depression for about 6 months (hence the weight gain). All is well now but what a year.

So looking to the future, this is where I hope to be a year from now:

-lose 30-40 more pounds to get myself where i want to be
-have DS2 fully potty trained
-see more progress with DS1 speech
-be pregnant/TTC #3
-prioritize my mental health. the last month has been a big one as I've been diagnosed with emotional PTSD from two separate traumas. I'm only just beginning to work through this. This is probably my top priority for the next year.
-finally take that solo trip with DH!

Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## Buttercup84

Buttercup84 said:


> Well i'm now a busy mum of 3! We stayed team yellow for our third and final baby and after 2 girls had a boy who we named Dominic :) So far I haven't returned to work outside the home and i'm not sure when I will due to difficulties with childcare but luckily i've been able to continue doing a little admin for my dad's business to earn some money. We're still as certain as we can be about not having any more children and are just embracing the madness of having 3 under 5 lol! In a year's time my children will be nearly 6, 3 and 20 months so all will be past the 'baby stage' and just Dominic will be in a stroller. DD2 starts pre-school in January 2018 and i'm guessing she'll be more than ready for it by then ;) OH is starting a new job in January so hopefully this time next year he'll be well settled in there and maybe looking to progress within the company. Not much else really other than hopefully we can go on holiday abroad and get some house renovations done in the next year. First ones on the list are our bathroom and kitchen floor!

Wow, my last update was 3 years ago! My kids are 3, 4.5 and 7.5 now and all doing great :) As of September they'll be in nursery, reception and year 3 so just Dominic will be pre-school age. He'll be attending nursery 9-11:30 every morning, feels strange that my last baby is so close to being in full-time school! I'm still 100% certain that we're done with having kids, just wish OH would man up and get the snip ;)
As far as plans for the next year go, the big one for me is losing weight. I started a month ago and have lost 10lbs so far. I want to lose another 55lbs before our holiday to Florida in May. Fingers crossed I can stay motivated, I feel so much better even 10lbs down and just wish I'd started sooner :) Other than that I want to make myself more employable so I can job hunt once Dominic starts fulltime school next year. Not sure if that will mean taking a course, volunteering or something else. After a very rough period with my mental health the past year or so I'm just generally trying to take care of myself more so I can be the mum/person I want to be.


----------



## tverb84

tverb84 said:


> I'm still in the EA program! Currently I'm retaking math in order to do second year this fall which I'm really excited about!! I do have a bit of a hard time with math but next week we're starting literacy. :happydance:
> 
> Roxy is going to be three in July and she's becoming her own person. :cloud9: I love watching her grow up!

I pretty much finished all the classes in order to graduate from the Educational Support program except my placement which I'll be doing this fall! I'm really excited about that!

Roxy turned 4 on the 15th and will be starting JK this fall!


----------



## kksy9b

kksy9b said:


> Whoops! Stumbled on this and realized its been over 2 years since I updated so best get to it!
> 
> These were my previous updates:
> 
> *2014*: Fun thread!
> 
> Let's see...a year ago my DH and I were in our second month of TTC (and would get preggo the next month), I was pretty dissatisfied with work and was learning to let go of a very stressful and complicated situation with my brother.
> 
> Now, I have my beautiful 9 week old son in my arms, I'm a SAHM and I am the happiest I've ever been (also the most sleep deprived but its getting better lol).
> 
> This time next year, my DS will be a little over a year old. Hopefully we have our house sold and are living in a rental while out dream house is being built. My husband will be at the one year mark of having heart surgery to install a defibrillator to protect against sudden cardiac arrest (genetic heart condition that we just found out or son doesn't have!!). We will be around a year out from TTC #2, which will be our last. Hopefully life remains as wonderful as it is now, just in a bigger house lol :)
> 
> *2015*:Well, we wound up not building our dream house because we found the perfect one already made! We sold our old house and moved straight into this one, so no rental. Ridiculously happy with our home and plan on being here for a long long time (read: until we can't climb stairs anymore :) ) My husband is getting ready to change jobs in January so that is the next big thing happening. My DS is amazing and continues to impress me everyday with his curiosity, loving and sweet disposition, wit and patience. I have taken an unexpected journey in the last year and have lost 60 pounds! Still have about 10 to go but feeling great so far!
> 
> In a year from now, I want to be pregnant with the next baby!! We are going to start trying right after Charles' 2nd birthday in April and I'm hoping for another sweet baby boy (but would also be happy with a girl :) ). I would like to try and run a half marathon before getting preggo.
> 
> I want to be fully adjusted to my husbands new schedule (will be traveling a lot). Im hoping we will have our house paid off, or at least be on track to do so within the next few months. I would also like to have a few house projects done, the biggest being repainting the main level.
> 
> For Charles, I am hopeful that he will start talking finally- whether it be on his own or working with a speech therapist. I would like to transition him to a big bed and possibly begin potty training.Looking at my last update and seeing where we are now is a lot of fun!
> 
> *2018*: To update off my last post: In the last TWO years we have had a lot of changes. the biggest being we had another baby! Our sweet baby Calvin was born in January of 2017. He just turned one and is such a happy wild child and makes my heart full. I did not run a half marathon but I did run several 5k's and made a decision at one point to not do a half as I kept injuring my foot during the long training runs. My husband did change jobs and while its stressful with a lot of travel, it has also been such a blessing to us. We are fully adjusted to our life now and things are going great. We haven't been able to do a ton of house projects but we did just get a new fireplace so I'm happy with that! We transitioned my oldest to a bed at 2.5 yrs old and he is fully potty trained which is awesome. We found out he has a speech disorder but has been making amazing progress since we put him in preschool with an IEP. All in all I feel like we accomplished what I had hoped to!
> 
> In a year from now I hope to have our house paid off and be starting discussions on whether we want to renovate or build as a next step (though neither option would be happening for a couple years). I want to be doing regular date nights with DH again and have our first trip booked for the summer of 2019 alone since our oldest was born.
> 
> For DS1, I just want to see his speech and language skills continue to grow and expand.
> 
> For DS2, I want him to be fully weaned and more consistently STTN.
> 
> For myself, in my last update I had lost 60 pounds. By the time I got pregnant that number was 71 pounds lost....and then I gained back 68 in my pregnancy...sigh. I've lost about 40 of it so a year from now I would love to have the remaining 28 GONE! I also would like to pick up a new hobby of some kind and intentionally make time for myself.
> 
> Finally, the last HUGE thing that I want to accomplish a year from now is to have a decision made on another baby! I think both DH and I feel like we have one more to add to our crazy crew. But we are both leaning towards adoption vs. biological. I'm hopeful in the next year we can make our final decision and either have a TTC date set for 2019ish or be in process of paperwork for adoption (and decide domestic or international!)
> 
> Looking at my last update and seeing where we are now is a lot of fun!
> 
> *2019*: Hey, I'm not so far behind in this update...i think for the first time I just have one year in between instead of two lol
> 
> Well, not so bad this time around off my goals from last year but also huge updates in the last 12 months. So, to update from last year:
> -We are paying our house off this summer so that's a big check off our goal list.
> -We have our first solo vacation booked for summer of 2020 instead of this year so really looking forward to that!
> -DS1 is doing amazing in his speech and getting ready to start Kindergarten next month.
> -DS2 has been fully weaned and STTN for a year so hallelujah for that!
> -weight goals are a massive miss. I wound up gaining back 30 pounds of the 40 I had lost. depression sucks.
> -finally, we DID make a decision on baby 3 and have decided to go for it!! After exploring adoption, at every turn we were getting blocked. I did a LOT of research, spoke with agencies, watched a lot of webinars etc....ultimately it didn't feel like it was the right path for us. About 2 months ago DH said we can have another once I hit my weight goals (which was a condition I placed on myself to get pregnant again, not him being a jerk)
> 
> This last year was a doozy. In my original post I said that DH had just gotten a defibrillator put in to protect against sudden cardiac arrest....well, last summer the worst happened and he went into cardiac arrest and died for 16 seconds before his device restarted his heart. He steadily declined over the back half of the year and this past January had open heart surgery at the Mayo Clinic to correct the excess muscle growth he had in his heart. He is doing amazing but that whole experience sent me into a tailspin. Unbeknownst to me at the time, I have PTSD from childhood that was triggered. This sent me into a pretty bad depression for about 6 months (hence the weight gain). All is well now but what a year.
> 
> So looking to the future, this is where I hope to be a year from now:
> 
> -lose 30-40 more pounds to get myself where i want to be
> -have DS2 fully potty trained
> -see more progress with DS1 speech
> -be pregnant/TTC #3
> -prioritize my mental health. the last month has been a big one as I've been diagnosed with emotional PTSD from two separate traumas. I'm only just beginning to work through this. This is probably my top priority for the next year.
> -finally take that solo trip with DH!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well!!

On top of it this year...coming in a little under a year. But if I don't do it now, I'll forget and it will be 2021 before I think about it again lol

I'm not on bnb hardly at all anymore but I really love these threads and being able to look back. But...I have no idea how to do the quotes from previous posts correctly now...so I just put all the years on one post, marked the years and called it good :)

So, looking back at a year ago and those goals:
- weight loss- huge fail. Lost about 18 pounds, lost motivation and gained 8 back. So still down 10 from a year ago, but about 30 away from my goal weight. Injuries and bad food habits have been a hinderance. Maybe eventually I'll get it figured out
-DS2 is MOSTLY potty trained...its been a long road but he's doing great
-Massive speech progress with DS1, couldn't be happier with how well he is doing
-not pregnant or TTC yet but soon!
-no solo trip, thanks to the pandemic. this was the "year of travel" with trips to California, Canada, New York and Bora Bora planned, along with several road trips with the kids. We made it to California for a weekend at the end of January but all other travel is canceled. Oh well. Getting the last 2 months at home with him is better than a week away. We will make it eventually to where we want to go.

The biggest thing from this past year was my work on my mental health. 2018 was the worst year of my life. Between DH cardiac arrest, the depression and anxiety, undiagnosed PTSD....it was bad. 2019 brought physical healing for DH in his surgery, the PTSD diagnosis, realizing I had childhood trauma and the start of processing that trauma (on top of the 6 years of work I've been doing....but the PTSD was its own new beast). I spent 6 months in therapy (with my therapist and a lot of conversations with DH). I learned how to quickly identify when I am triggered and grounding/coping mechanisms to deal with it. I found clarity, peace, understanding, and forgiveness towards my parents, who unintentionally caused a lot of emotional trauma as a kid. I set a goal to have a conversation with them but was sent into anxiety attacks when I would think about it. I was able to work through the anxiety and at the end of the year had an open, honest, healing discussion. They took responsibility for their actions, I found compassion and grace towards them and we all came out of it with actual healing and not just bandaids. It was 24 years of my life dealing with scars and brokenness- but I am stronger and proudly stand in my truth and my story. I am proud of myself, grateful for the loving support of my husband and excited to move forward.

Looking forward towards the next year, here are the goals I'd like to accomplish:
- Lose 15-20 pounds by the time we start TTC
- Have DS2 completely out of pullups, including at night. 
- Work with DS1 on social/emotional development. He feels BIG and it's hard to manage sometimes. we both need to learn better ways to process 
-Have my next, and last baby! We are hoping to start TTC by the end of summer and am hopeful that within a year from today, baby is in my arms!
-successfully set up and implement a homeschool program - this depends on how things go with the pandemic. I dont know if the boys will be in school come the fall...but I'm going to start prepping now to be set up for a good year of homeschool. we've been managing the last 2 months this year with them being home, but need some changes for next school year
-maintain a good and healthy relationship with my hubby. That man is just the best and I want to keep pouring into our relationship

Hope everyone is doing well and looking forward to reading your updates!


----------



## loeylo

loeylo said:


> Okay so yet another update!
> 
> I finally got a full time permanent job, I'm struggling a bit adjusting to having two full time working parents and a kid, so we have decided that my partner will go part-time and we are in the process of sorting that out.
> 
> Gracie has just turned 1 and starts nursery this week. So far she isn't enjoying it! She is so strong willed and determined.
> 
> Still in the same home but beginning to think about moving as it seems to have shrunk since Gracie arrived!
> 
> Our "pup" is so tolerant of Gracie, she is really bad for hitting him si we are trying to stop that. She makes up for it by feeding him whatever she is eating!
> 
> Still not even had a driving lesson ... And no proposal! Also, not TTC yet but my pill runs out after the new year so we will wait and see how things pan out.
> 
> By this time next year I want to be pregnant with #2 and maybe working on driving. I want us to be in a better routine too. Maybe a proposal would be nice but I have said that every year haha!

Haha, I’m a little late! 

Gracie is now 4, and will be 5 in October. She was supposed to graduate nursery but covid screwed that up, so we had to do our own little fun day for her. She had her primary school visit this week and is really excited, and seems to like her teacher! 

She’s still very strong willed and determined, but she’s finally getting a little better at regulating her emotions. She’s absolutely hilarious and such a little monkey.

We are still living in the same house. Right now, it’s pretty much all getting renovated through an insurance claim - so we have been designing how we want everything, which has been hard due to covid. 

We got engaged 2.5 years ago, but don’t really know if we will ever bother to get married. We have been together for 10 years come October, which is scary! 

Baby number two is definitely on the cards really soon, which is scary. 

I’m permanently based in one school, and got a job with my best friend since high school. Df also got a new job which is just round the corner and he’s really enjoying it. 

Our dog was out to sleep on New Year’s Day due to cancer. We got a new puppy called Callie.


----------



## kksy9b

kksy9b said:


> Whoops! Stumbled on this and realized its been over 2 years since I updated so best get to it!
> 
> These were my previous updates:
> 
> *2014*: Fun thread!
> 
> Let's see...a year ago my DH and I were in our second month of TTC (and would get preggo the next month), I was pretty dissatisfied with work and was learning to let go of a very stressful and complicated situation with my brother.
> 
> Now, I have my beautiful 9 week old son in my arms, I'm a SAHM and I am the happiest I've ever been (also the most sleep deprived but its getting better lol).
> 
> This time next year, my DS will be a little over a year old. Hopefully we have our house sold and are living in a rental while out dream house is being built. My husband will be at the one year mark of having heart surgery to install a defibrillator to protect against sudden cardiac arrest (genetic heart condition that we just found out or son doesn't have!!). We will be around a year out from TTC #2, which will be our last. Hopefully life remains as wonderful as it is now, just in a bigger house lol :)
> 
> *2015*:Well, we wound up not building our dream house because we found the perfect one already made! We sold our old house and moved straight into this one, so no rental. Ridiculously happy with our home and plan on being here for a long long time (read: until we can't climb stairs anymore :) ) My husband is getting ready to change jobs in January so that is the next big thing happening. My DS is amazing and continues to impress me everyday with his curiosity, loving and sweet disposition, wit and patience. I have taken an unexpected journey in the last year and have lost 60 pounds! Still have about 10 to go but feeling great so far!
> 
> In a year from now, I want to be pregnant with the next baby!! We are going to start trying right after Charles' 2nd birthday in April and I'm hoping for another sweet baby boy (but would also be happy with a girl :) ). I would like to try and run a half marathon before getting preggo.
> 
> I want to be fully adjusted to my husbands new schedule (will be traveling a lot). Im hoping we will have our house paid off, or at least be on track to do so within the next few months. I would also like to have a few house projects done, the biggest being repainting the main level.
> 
> For Charles, I am hopeful that he will start talking finally- whether it be on his own or working with a speech therapist. I would like to transition him to a big bed and possibly begin potty training.Looking at my last update and seeing where we are now is a lot of fun!
> 
> *2018*: To update off my last post: In the last TWO years we have had a lot of changes. the biggest being we had another baby! Our sweet baby Calvin was born in January of 2017. He just turned one and is such a happy wild child and makes my heart full. I did not run a half marathon but I did run several 5k's and made a decision at one point to not do a half as I kept injuring my foot during the long training runs. My husband did change jobs and while its stressful with a lot of travel, it has also been such a blessing to us. We are fully adjusted to our life now and things are going great. We haven't been able to do a ton of house projects but we did just get a new fireplace so I'm happy with that! We transitioned my oldest to a bed at 2.5 yrs old and he is fully potty trained which is awesome. We found out he has a speech disorder but has been making amazing progress since we put him in preschool with an IEP. All in all I feel like we accomplished what I had hoped to!
> 
> In a year from now I hope to have our house paid off and be starting discussions on whether we want to renovate or build as a next step (though neither option would be happening for a couple years). I want to be doing regular date nights with DH again and have our first trip booked for the summer of 2019 alone since our oldest was born.
> 
> For DS1, I just want to see his speech and language skills continue to grow and expand.
> 
> For DS2, I want him to be fully weaned and more consistently STTN.
> 
> For myself, in my last update I had lost 60 pounds. By the time I got pregnant that number was 71 pounds lost....and then I gained back 68 in my pregnancy...sigh. I've lost about 40 of it so a year from now I would love to have the remaining 28 GONE! I also would like to pick up a new hobby of some kind and intentionally make time for myself.
> 
> Finally, the last HUGE thing that I want to accomplish a year from now is to have a decision made on another baby! I think both DH and I feel like we have one more to add to our crazy crew. But we are both leaning towards adoption vs. biological. I'm hopeful in the next year we can make our final decision and either have a TTC date set for 2019ish or be in process of paperwork for adoption (and decide domestic or international!)
> 
> Looking at my last update and seeing where we are now is a lot of fun!
> 
> *2019*: Hey, I'm not so far behind in this update...i think for the first time I just have one year in between instead of two lol
> 
> Well, not so bad this time around off my goals from last year but also huge updates in the last 12 months. So, to update from last year:
> -We are paying our house off this summer so that's a big check off our goal list.
> -We have our first solo vacation booked for summer of 2020 instead of this year so really looking forward to that!
> -DS1 is doing amazing in his speech and getting ready to start Kindergarten next month.
> -DS2 has been fully weaned and STTN for a year so hallelujah for that!
> -weight goals are a massive miss. I wound up gaining back 30 pounds of the 40 I had lost. depression sucks.
> -finally, we DID make a decision on baby 3 and have decided to go for it!! After exploring adoption, at every turn we were getting blocked. I did a LOT of research, spoke with agencies, watched a lot of webinars etc....ultimately it didn't feel like it was the right path for us. About 2 months ago DH said we can have another once I hit my weight goals (which was a condition I placed on myself to get pregnant again, not him being a jerk)
> 
> This last year was a doozy. In my original post I said that DH had just gotten a defibrillator put in to protect against sudden cardiac arrest....well, last summer the worst happened and he went into cardiac arrest and died for 16 seconds before his device restarted his heart. He steadily declined over the back half of the year and this past January had open heart surgery at the Mayo Clinic to correct the excess muscle growth he had in his heart. He is doing amazing but that whole experience sent me into a tailspin. Unbeknownst to me at the time, I have PTSD from childhood that was triggered. This sent me into a pretty bad depression for about 6 months (hence the weight gain). All is well now but what a year.
> 
> So looking to the future, this is where I hope to be a year from now:
> 
> -lose 30-40 more pounds to get myself where i want to be
> -have DS2 fully potty trained
> -see more progress with DS1 speech
> -be pregnant/TTC #3
> -prioritize my mental health. the last month has been a big one as I've been diagnosed with emotional PTSD from two separate traumas. I'm only just beginning to work through this. This is probably my top priority for the next year.
> -finally take that solo trip with DH!
> 
> *2020:*Hope everyone is doing well!!On top of it this year...coming in a little under a year. But if I don't do it now, I'll forget and it will be 2021 before I think about it again lol
> 
> I'm not on bnb hardly at all anymore but I really love these threads and being able to look back. But...I have no idea how to do the quotes from previous posts correctly now...so I just put all the years on one post, marked the years and called it good :)
> 
> So, looking back at a year ago and those goals:
> - weight loss- huge fail. Lost about 18 pounds, lost motivation and gained 8 back. So still down 10 from a year ago, but about 30 away from my goal weight. Injuries and bad food habits have been a hinderance. Maybe eventually I'll get it figured out
> -DS2 is MOSTLY potty trained...its been a long road but he's doing great
> -Massive speech progress with DS1, couldn't be happier with how well he is doing
> -not pregnant or TTC yet but soon!
> -no solo trip, thanks to the pandemic. this was the "year of travel" with trips to California, Canada, New York and Bora Bora planned, along with several road trips with the kids. We made it to California for a weekend at the end of January but all other travel is canceled. Oh well. Getting the last 2 months at home with him is better than a week away. We will make it eventually to where we want to go.
> 
> The biggest thing from this past year was my work on my mental health. 2018 was the worst year of my life. Between DH cardiac arrest, the depression and anxiety, undiagnosed PTSD....it was bad. 2019 brought physical healing for DH in his surgery, the PTSD diagnosis, realizing I had childhood trauma and the start of processing that trauma (on top of the 6 years of work I've been doing....but the PTSD was its own new beast). I spent 6 months in therapy (with my therapist and a lot of conversations with DH). I learned how to quickly identify when I am triggered and grounding/coping mechanisms to deal with it. I found clarity, peace, understanding, and forgiveness towards my parents, who unintentionally caused a lot of emotional trauma as a kid. I set a goal to have a conversation with them but was sent into anxiety attacks when I would think about it. I was able to work through the anxiety and at the end of the year had an open, honest, healing discussion. They took responsibility for their actions, I found compassion and grace towards them and we all came out of it with actual healing and not just bandaids. It was 24 years of my life dealing with scars and brokenness- but I am stronger and proudly stand in my truth and my story. I am proud of myself, grateful for the loving support of my husband and excited to move forward.
> 
> Looking forward towards the next year, here are the goals I'd like to accomplish:
> - Lose 15-20 pounds by the time we start TTC
> - Have DS2 completely out of pullups, including at night.
> - Work with DS1 on social/emotional development. He feels BIG and it's hard to manage sometimes. we both need to learn better ways to process
> -Have my next, and last baby! We are hoping to start TTC by the end of summer and am hopeful that within a year from today, baby is in my arms!
> -successfully set up and implement a homeschool program - this depends on how things go with the pandemic. I dont know if the boys will be in school come the fall...but I'm going to start prepping now to be set up for a good year of homeschool. we've been managing the last 2 months this year with them being home, but need some changes for next school year
> -maintain a good and healthy relationship with my hubby. That man is just the best and I want to keep pouring into our relationship
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and looking forward to reading your updates!

This thread randomly popped into my head and I know I'm a month early but June is a big month for me this year so wanted to update now! I'm not sure if anyone is still on BnB who had posted before but hoping new people will join in and start their own updates too!

To kick off from last years goals:
-Weight loss before TTC: nope, didn't happen. What are you going to do?
-DS2 potty trained- thank the good Lord but I think I can FINALLY cross this one off! He had a very tough road, with a lot of regressions but is doing amazing and I am so so proud of his persistence to be fully potty trained!
-DS1 on social/emotional skills- a constant work in progress but I am really proud of how far he has come, and my ability to handle his meltdowns (sometimes). We continue to work on this as he gets older.
-homeschool program- My kiddos wound up doing virtual schooling and it's been a doozy! My 1st grader made HUGE leaps and bounds and I'm really thankful I have been able to give him so much one one one attention to helping him catch up in reading and writing. I think the first half of the year was a lot more successful with homeschooling my preschooler than the second half. I wish I would have been more consistent with my preschooler but we made it through and I'm giving myself grace
-hubby: we are doing great and I am so happy we navigated through this last year together
-baby- This is why I am doing this update early....I'm about 4.5 weeks from my due date!! Baby #3 is definitely our last baby and we are having a sweet baby girl after 2 amazing boys.

By this time next year:
weight loss: I don't know where my final weight gain will be for this pregnancy but its looking like it will be in the 25-30 pound range. I would like to have that weight off within a year.
kiddos: be intentional with my time with my littles. Getting down to play with them, going out to the park, making messes without stressing over it.....just enjoying the time with them when they are so young.
hubby: get back to our normal intimacy levels!! This pregnancy has been ROUGH for us in that regard :/ Otherwise just keep those open lines of communication as we go through a big life change with adding a new baby
health: keep a close eye on signs of PPD/PPA and seek help if needed. I have a history of PPD and it's something I'm hyperaware of now
parents: get my parents fully moved out to our city and help them get settled into the community
Baby Girl: Bring this littlest love safely into this world and just soak up my time with her. It's bittersweet to leave behind this trying/pregnancy stage of life. But my body can't handle another pregnancy and she fills that last piece of my heart that was missing. I just want to breathe her in and enjoy the baby bliss one last time.

This next year will be a big adventure but I'm so looking forward to taking this ride and all of the fun (and stresses) along the way!


----------



## loeylo

loeylo said:


> Haha, I’m a little late!
> 
> Gracie is now 4, and will be 5 in October. She was supposed to graduate nursery but covid screwed that up, so we had to do our own little fun day for her. She had her primary school visit this week and is really excited, and seems to like her teacher!
> 
> She’s still very strong willed and determined, but she’s finally getting a little better at regulating her emotions. She’s absolutely hilarious and such a little monkey.
> 
> We are still living in the same house. Right now, it’s pretty much all getting renovated through an insurance claim - so we have been designing how we want everything, which has been hard due to covid.
> 
> We got engaged 2.5 years ago, but don’t really know if we will ever bother to get married. We have been together for 10 years come October, which is scary!
> 
> Baby number two is definitely on the cards really soon, which is scary.
> 
> I’m permanently based in one school, and got a job with my best friend since high school. Df also got a new job which is just round the corner and he’s really enjoying it.
> 
> Our dog was out to sleep on New Year’s Day due to cancer. We got a new puppy called Callie.

Another update! 
-house is STILL being renovated, with the view to sell. Only the bedrooms still to do. Dds bedroom is nearly half finished, ours is a riot. 
-work is good, I’m enjoying my current school and df is enjoying work. He tried working full time but it didn’t work out for us in that we were both too stressed, so he went back to part time.
-Gracie is 5 and a half now which is terrifying. She’s in p1 and has a lovely group of friends. She’s really outgoing and popular, and a “leader” (bossy!) - she is in the supported reading group; when she started she was testing below the bottom group level, and now is bang on average for her age. She has started to like reading too. They have discovered it’s a speech issue rather than reading so she is doing speech therapy at school. I had actually enquired about this over a year ago but due to covid nothing went ahead. 
-our dog is now 1.5 and she’s great. Great but intense. 
- relationship wise we are good. Financially we are better than ever. 
- we started ttc last summer and have had an early miscarriage and an ectopic pregnancy. We can ttc again as of next month. We are seeing a fertility clinic next week too.


----------



## daniyaaq

Love this will join

This time last year 

I always acknowledged I have depression but always believed in strong enough to manage it with will power friends and occasional therapy. Covid and lockdowns drove me straight to mental health unit at our hospital. Was first time I ever really seriously got professional help for it. Had conversations with my older daughter about it.
I took a second job as well - it was a way to manage my mental health, busier I am less time to feel depressed and more pressure to pull myself up. I then actually fell in love with lecturing and mentoring so continue to do it.

Went through phase of wondering if I’ll ever have a third baby or should I prepare myself to just be a mom of 2,
This time next year


really want to finally buy my own house, been talking about it for a while.
I’m expecting baby #3 end of year so I want to make sure I make the most of first few months with him/her. I know I’m already thinking will only take 2 months maternity leave but hopefully I can allow myself or my brain to be idle and just enjoy mothering. 

I really want to build a stronger relationship with DD1 she’s about to be a teen and I’m scared I’m going to lose her to the big bad world. I worry about this a lot so hopefully I can shift from worrying to just spending time with her and bonding with her. 

I’m hoping to learn to allow myself to be loved. I’m constantly finding reasons why DP probably will leave it isn’t really serious and just picking at our relationship. I don’t voice these to him so it hasn’t affected our relationship outwardly but it affects my ability to have peace and enjoy us. 
So big goals. No pressure right.


----------



## Buttercup84

Congratulations on your baby girl kksy9b, I remember you from back in the day on here :)


----------



## Buttercup84

Buttercup84 said:


> Wow, my last update was 3 years ago! My kids are 3, 4.5 and 7.5 now and all doing great :) As of September they'll be in nursery, reception and year 3 so just Dominic will be pre-school age. He'll be attending nursery 9-11:30 every morning, feels strange that my last baby is so close to being in full-time school! I'm still 100% certain that we're done with having kids, just wish OH would man up and get the snip ;)
> As far as plans for the next year go, the big one for me is losing weight. I started a month ago and have lost 10lbs so far. I want to lose another 55lbs before our holiday to Florida in May. Fingers crossed I can stay motivated, I feel so much better even 10lbs down and just wish I'd started sooner :) Other than that I want to make myself more employable so I can job hunt once Dominic starts fulltime school next year. Not sure if that will mean taking a course, volunteering or something else. After a very rough period with my mental health the past year or so I'm just generally trying to take care of myself more so I can be the mum/person I want to be.

So, 2 years later! Obviously the pandemic happened and we didn't get to go on our dream holiday to Florida which was a huge disappointment but we thankfully haven't suffered health wise or financially due to covid so I know we're luckier than many and the money is sitting there for when we can rebook.
Weight wise I lost 55lbs in total but the lockdowns here in the UK really affected my motivation and I've gained about 20lbs back. I'm desperate to get back on track but keep losing my way, keeping at it though and hoping my motivation returns!
My kids are 9, 6 and 5 and all doing well, definitely no more babies for us! We are moving house in August back to where I grew up and where my parents live. It's a really nice little town and a better place to bring up a family than the city suburb we currently live in. It'll be a big change for the kids as they'll be moving to a new school which is much smaller than their old one but I'm sure they will take it in their stride :)
Lastly, I decided to go back to uni and become a children's nurse! I applied thus year and have a place for January, I'm nervous but really excited to get started in a proper career that I'm passionate about. I studied access this year amidst lockdowns and homeschooling and managed to achieve mostly distinctions which I'm really proud of and gives me the confidence that I can juggle uni with a family.
This time next year I hope to be in the swing of uni, maybe even on placement or just completed one. Also we are planning to get a family dog soon so hopefully he/she will be well settled as part of our family :)


----------



## mimi4

*Buttercup84* - wow, so many changes, awesome. I am sure you will manage all stuff, and your children will be happy in their new school.


----------



## Phantoosasix

Hi! Thank you for this topic, it helped me!


----------



## kksy9b

kksy9b said:


> This thread randomly popped into my head and I know I'm a month early but June is a big month for me this year so wanted to update now! I'm not sure if anyone is still on BnB who had posted before but hoping new people will join in and start their own updates too!
> 
> To kick off from last years goals:
> -Weight loss before TTC: nope, didn't happen. What are you going to do?
> -DS2 potty trained- thank the good Lord but I think I can FINALLY cross this one off! He had a very tough road, with a lot of regressions but is doing amazing and I am so so proud of his persistence to be fully potty trained!
> -DS1 on social/emotional skills- a constant work in progress but I am really proud of how far he has come, and my ability to handle his meltdowns (sometimes). We continue to work on this as he gets older.
> -homeschool program- My kiddos wound up doing virtual schooling and it's been a doozy! My 1st grader made HUGE leaps and bounds and I'm really thankful I have been able to give him so much one one one attention to helping him catch up in reading and writing. I think the first half of the year was a lot more successful with homeschooling my preschooler than the second half. I wish I would have been more consistent with my preschooler but we made it through and I'm giving myself grace
> -hubby: we are doing great and I am so happy we navigated through this last year together
> -baby- This is why I am doing this update early....I'm about 4.5 weeks from my due date!! Baby #3 is definitely our last baby and we are having a sweet baby girl after 2 amazing boys.
> 
> By this time next year:
> weight loss: I don't know where my final weight gain will be for this pregnancy but its looking like it will be in the 25-30 pound range. I would like to have that weight off within a year.
> kiddos: be intentional with my time with my littles. Getting down to play with them, going out to the park, making messes without stressing over it.....just enjoying the time with them when they are so young.
> hubby: get back to our normal intimacy levels!! This pregnancy has been ROUGH for us in that regard :/ Otherwise just keep those open lines of communication as we go through a big life change with adding a new baby
> health: keep a close eye on signs of PPD/PPA and seek help if needed. I have a history of PPD and it's something I'm hyperaware of now
> parents: get my parents fully moved out to our city and help them get settled into the community
> Baby Girl: Bring this littlest love safely into this world and just soak up my time with her. It's bittersweet to leave behind this trying/pregnancy stage of life. But my body can't handle another pregnancy and she fills that last piece of my heart that was missing. I just want to breathe her in and enjoy the baby bliss one last time.
> 
> This next year will be a big adventure but I'm so looking forward to taking this ride and all of the fun (and stresses) along the way!

2 years in a row...this might be a record LOL 

To kick off from last year:
Pregnancy weight gain: 3 weeks to my LOs bday and 3 pounds to go to pre-pregnancy weight! I WILL hit this goal!
Kids: we have had a fun year and as challenging as it has been adjusting to having another baby, I feel good about my time spent with my boys, given the circumstances
Hubby: not quite back at our normal intimacy but getting there! Having a baby who doesn't sleep isn't helping lol
Health: I DID wind up with PPA but thankfully was able to work through it over a few months! Being hyper aware let me address it quickly when it sprang up (at 4 months pp)
Parents: got them moved up and settled in!
Baby girl: what a trip around the sun it has been with this sweet baby. The week after I posted my update last year I was diagnosed with IUGR because of her marginal cord insertion (which turned out to be REALLY bad...worse than on the ultrasound.) We induced at 37w6d and my 6 lb 12 oz of perfection made it safely earthside. She is a joy and fills that place in my heart that longed for a third baby perfectly!

This time next year:
Health: I would like to keep losing weight (since I have a lot of extra!) Would love to be down another 30 pounds by this time next year! Get into a consistent exercise routine and get food under control.
Kids: my middle kiddo is having some gut health issues so hoping to have that resolved. He is also in speech so hoping to have him caught up to age level! He starts kindergarten in the fall . I want to be intentional about my time with him before school starts. For my oldest, he's 8 and is definitelygetting older. Need to navigate this change in parenting with him. Be better about one on one time with him. For the baby- get her weaned and STTN! 
Hubby: would LOVE to take at least one weekend trip solo with just us in the next year. We need some alone time! Also for him to get his vasectomy because the baby factory is closed
House: we are buying land to build!! This time next year we want to have the land purchased, road and site graded, first barn built and have our plans from the architect! 
What a fun fun year this will be!!

Hope you all are doing well!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Sounds like a busy year! 

Good luck :)


----------

